# Anti-Bollywood thread



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2013)

The Indian film industry rolls out dozens of movies every year. Each one scraped from the bottom of the barrel of the golden era of cinema. Each one digging the corpses of the previous hits. And each one built upon the same skeleton of monotony. Indian movies, which were once artful depictions of intense and deep stories are reduced to fast moving consumer products. Products that are packaged and advertised to be sold to a whole population of mindless zombies. The actors are devoid of any sense of acting, scripts are poor, dialogues are cheesy and forgettable and songs are overrated. Why even have songs? Songs have been in Indian cinema for decades and they were done right. But now, songs in movies are like the advertisement jingles that are just instruments for sale. Any one who has money is financing a movie as an investment, not for the sake of art. And they are reaping huge profits because the populace laps it up just to watch some actress shake some booty. The condition of CGI is better left unsaid.

Bollywood has now grown into a cesspool of idiocy and an icon of cheesiness. I believe that any good and well produced hindi movie should not be labeled "Bollywood" because associating it with such a despicable tag stand in stark contrast to the quality of that movie.

Secondly, what really grinds my gears is that there is no escape from it, the idiot box displays trailers and music videos back to back everywhere you go. Its like the stench that never ceases to stop and follows you everywhere.

I have watched many Bollywood movies over the years but I have been disappointed every single time, to the point that I have given up all hope. Hollywood too has some its own cheesy movies but never of such a magnitude. I now prefer to watch World Movies and I do believe that those who do watch such movies might have varying degrees of animosity towards what Bollywood has become.

These are my views on Bollywood. All your criticisms are belong to me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 19, 2013)

> All your criticisms are belong to me.



What does that mean?


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 19, 2013)

One of the primary reasons being the il-logical fan following. A majority of these films generate revenues from that specific segment of society which belongs to the crazy A$$ fan-following club.

I have heavily reduced watching Bollywood movies with the same frequency that I used to earlier , reason being the availability of better titles outside Bollywood's realm.
My level of anticipation has increased , and whenever I watch a bollywood movie , it somehow feels boring due to the fact that I tend to figure out the movie just based on few scenes.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> What does that mean?



All your *base* are belong to *us* :: All your criticism are belong to me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 19, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> All your *base* are belong to *us* :: All your criticism are belong to me.



Hah! That's cool


----------



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> One of the primary reasons being the il-logical fan following. A majority of these films generate revenues from that specific segment of society which belongs to the crazy A$$ fan-following club.



This is one thing I never understand. What is the appeal in watching a movie just because someone (I don't like to call them actors) you admire for some unfathomable reason (not their acting, they cannot act) is in it? Not to mention I find Bollywood movies and "actors" very stereotypical and biased towards the rich people.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 19, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> This is one thing I never understand. What is the appeal in watching a movie just because someone (I don't like to call them actors) you admire for some unfathomable reason (not their acting, they cannot act) is in it? Not to mention I find Bollywood movies and "actors" very stereotypical and biased towards the rich people.


The Hereditary System of Influence of Power has a lot of role to play in India. Be it Indian politics , or Bollywood movies.
And that is one another reason behind making of such crap movies , featuring dumbest movie plots , crappiest acting by filthy rich and politically strong actors and media persons who have enough money to spend.
Whereas poor , struggling actors with authentic talent and ideas are left behind in the race.

This stupid admiration of such privilleged people , as stupid as it may seem to us , prevails a lot even in the highly educated section of our society including younsters.

On a serious Note : I get a lot of hatred by people around me , because I do not follow the mainstream crowd ( watching every other bollywod movie made by sharuk and salman ,etc  and keeping a record of their feats.. dayum!!).
I feel sorry for those poor lads who waste their time watching and following such piece of Sh!tty movies , unaware of what's much better out there.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 19, 2013)

Barring a few, all bollywood movies of this decade are lame.
they focus on reaching the 100 crore mark but the level of stupidity in those movies

*img202.imageshack.us/img202/7945/obih.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, the only reason such people are in business is because people are buying their ****.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 19, 2013)

I blame the success of such Bollywood crap to the change which today's youngsters are going through. But more on that later.
First thanks for this thread, for giving a chance to rant over today's state of Indian Cinemas.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2013)

Man, I was expecting to get thrashed for putting up this thread. Didn't know so many people would agree.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 19, 2013)

I concur. I rarely watch bollywood movies these days. One of the classic examples of mediocrity is dabangg 2. I cant even remember a single memorable event in the movie. All i was wishing for in the last half hour was to have this movie finished.

This is the class of bollywood movies nowadays. Not a single thing which demands repeat viewing. We should have more movies like lunchbox. Even barfi was a semi copied rehashed mess


----------



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2013)

Lol...for Barfi

Check this out :

[YOUTUBE]BDyuSBhYK-A[/YOUTUBE]

This is just one among many others.

There is nothing wrong in recreating scenes from classic movies, but at least give credit where credit is due. But no, instead they will copy it blatantly since the natural assumption the producers have is that Indian audiences don't know ****.

Similarly, in Rajneeti, so many scenes copied from the Godfather, including dialogues. Jannat 2 reminds me of Lord Of War. &c

Edit : Apparently, there is a whole site dedicated to revealing the copying antics of the bollywood big shots.

*www.bollycat.com/

Double edit : Those idiots should at least learn to design original posters first, let alone movies.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2013)

now days I have started to hate bollywood commercial movies...just watch out of the league movies like lunchbox, dday or even johnday ...

I watched besharam and it was soo irritating ..yuk full of overacting and cheap comedy ...that phata poster nikla hero movie...crossed all limit of overacting..even madras cafe had lots of overacting. That latest shahrukh khan movie chennai express, I totally forgot the story 10 mins after I saw the movie, and imagined I watched a tamil film actually  

But I would extend it by saying hollywood is also getting boring day by day ...same alien attack on US..same end of the world..same insects..same zombies...same superheros ...same nuclear effect on animals....aah I am fed up of all this...for last 20 years I saw this now STOP it hollywood.


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2013)

Bollywood movies (seconded by Tollywood) features some unbelievable fight scenes that will make the user to commit suicide in the theatre itself.. 
The main culprits are* Sunny deol* and *Ajay devgan*.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Bollywood movies (seconded by Tollywood) features some unbelievable fight scenes that will make the user to commit suicide in the theatre itself..
> The main culprits are* Sunny deol* and *Ajay devgan*.



Tollywood started all this physics defying BS.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 19, 2013)

1 : apart from a couple of actors/directors, most of them aim at earning profits than accolades. 
2. Its the crowd. I don't know what happened to the audience, but most of them seem to enjoy these masala cr@ps. Its ok to enjoy/watch one of them once in a while, but unfortunately this genre( masala cr@p) seems to be the most favoured one.. :/ PArtially, we are also to be blamed for the decreasing movie quality in bollywood.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 19, 2013)

The point of this thread is not crappy bollywood movies,it is
"Hurrr durr movies of my generation were better than the crap shown today hurr durrr"


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 19, 2013)

The moment i saw the thread title i knew it would be of Desmond's creation


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 19, 2013)

All Southies will collectively come to take a dump on this thread 
They seemingly hate "Hindi" "North Yindia" and everything which has Hindi in It


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> All Southies will collectively come to take a dump on this thread
> They seemingly hate "Hindi" "North Yindia" and everything which has Hindi in It


That's your view.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> All Southies will collectively come to take a dump on this thread
> They seemingly hate "Hindi" "North Yindia" and everything which has Hindi in It



Look at the video below....



Nanducob said:


> The moment i saw the thread title i knew it would be of Desmond's creation



Amen.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> The point of this thread is not crappy bollywood movies,it is
> "Hurrr durr movies of my generation were better than the crap shown today hurr durrr"



There was crap before as well. Today it is more in-your-face than before and the stench is really getting noticeable.



ashs1 said:


> 1 : apart from a couple of actors/directors, most of them aim at earning profits than accolades.
> 2. Its the crowd. I don't know what happened to the audience, but most of them seem to enjoy these masala cr@ps. Its ok to enjoy/watch one of them once in a while, but unfortunately this genre( masala cr@p) seems to be the most favoured one.. :/ PArtially, we are also to be blamed for the decreasing movie quality in bollywood.



Even the award ceremonies are actually rigged. Whoever pays the most gets the prizes.

And like I mentioned before, everytime I watch a bollywood movie, everytime I am disappointed. Therefore, I don't really look forward to the movies that my friends suggest to go to for the weekend. Why they watch such movies, I can never comprehend.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Tollywood started all this physics defying BS.



[YOUTUBE]7cRs_nnhBe4[/YOUTUBE]

Lets assume this thread is dedicated to shitty movies all over india, including tollywood, mollywood, kollywood, bhojpuri-wood and god knows what else. Only shitty movies, I do not like to classify good movies as bollywood or its equivalent.

Edit : Who the hell came up with the name Bollywood anyway? The name itself sounds like a cheesy rip-off of Hollywood. What does it even mean?


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> All Southies will collectively come to take a dump on this thread
> They seemingly hate "Hindi" "North Yindia" and everything which has Hindi in It



a rather lame & prejudiced/small-minded view.. Its not like only hindi films have such bad quality films.. a lot of movies across all regions have deteriorated in terms of quality...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 19, 2013)

Atleast we don't have Justin Bieber & Rebeca Black here.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 19, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> The Hereditary System of Influence of Power has a lot of role to play in India. Be it Indian politics , or Bollywood movies.
> And that is one another reason behind making of such crap movies , featuring dumbest movie plots , crappiest acting by filthy rich and politically strong actors and media persons who have enough money to spend.
> Whereas poor , struggling actors with authentic talent and ideas are left behind in the race.
> 
> ...



+1000.

Theres no place for real talent in Bollywood.  Its the biggest example of rampant nepotism.

Take the movie 'Luck by Chance' for example. The whole the theme of the movie is to emphasise real talent over nepotism and 'person worship' while making the same mistake. Both the lead actor (Farhan Akhtar) and director (Zoya Akhtar) are son and daughter of Javed Akhtar. They could have given the opportunity to any upcoming actor.


About plagiarism in Bollywood:
Here you go, a list of around 250 movies : Some Famous "Inspired or copied" bollywood movies and their originals


I hope all bollywood 100cr club "members" go on a cruise and it sinks. At least that must make way for actors with real talent.


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> *Lets assume this thread is dedicated to shitty movies all over india, including tollywood, mollywood, kollywood, bhojpuri-wood and god knows what else. Only shitty movies, I do not like to classify good movies as bollywood or its equivalent.*
> 
> Edit : Who the hell came up with the name Bollywood anyway? The name itself sounds like a cheesy rip-off of Hollywood. What does it even mean?


Well said. 

As per wiki, *Bollywood is the informal term popularly used for the Hindi-language film industry based in Mumbai (Bombay), Maharashtra, India. *


----------



## quagmire (Oct 19, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Even the award ceremonies are actually rigged. Whoever pays the most gets the prizes.




+1.  I cant believe Gangs of Wasseypur did not win any awards last year. Barfi won the most 



Gearbox said:


> Well said.
> 
> As per wiki, Bollywood is the informal term popularly used for the Hindi-language film movie industry based in Mumbai (Bombay), Maharashtra, India.



Corrected.


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Corrected.


Who will correct Wikipedia?


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 19, 2013)

The last movie , I could recall which was worth watching once was "Kahaani" featuring Vidya Balan.
Other than that I had a nightmare with movies in bollywood , like "Go Goa Gone." , it was like a Super Dafaq movie!



quagmire said:


> +1000.
> 
> Theres no place for real talent in Bollywood.  Its the biggest example of rampant nepotism.
> 
> ...


Yeah , exactly. Nepotism prevails in Bollywood and Politics.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 19, 2013)

Lame and money making movies are everywhere. Haven't you ever seen how bad people diss out movies like Transformers, twilight, etc? Its a good thing sometimes, keeps the industry running, though it does feel over abundant in bollywood right now.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 19, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> a rather lame & prejudiced/small-minded view.. Its not like only hindi films have such bad quality films.. a lot of movies across all regions have deteriorated in terms of quality...



Yep.But for Southies it is their birthright to diss "Bollywood" films,even though even thier  ''Tollywood'' suffer from the same stupidity 
I actually prefer the term "Indian Film Industry" to "Bollywood"

Bollywood is fully plagiarized
1)The name Bollywood is plagiarized
2)The films are regularly plagiarized
3)the songs are plagiarized*cough*pritam*cough*Anu Malik*cough*


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Bollywood is fully plagiarized



And the world complains Hollywood plagiarizes Asian movies (Korean, Japanese)


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Yep.But for Southies it is their birthright to diss "Bollywood" films,even though even thier  ''Tollywood'' suffer from the same stupidity
> I actually prefer the term "Indian Film Industry" to "Bollywood"
> 
> Bollywood is fully plagiarized
> ...



I don't know why you want to differentiate people into Southies and Northies? There are lots of ppl who love other language films and songs too. 
All love quality movies, irrespective of language and watch it with the subtitle, even though they can't understand what the characters speak.

There's no problem in remakes to other languages, if the filmmaker sought the right and can do a wonderful job in other language. 
The film sucks (irrespective of tollywood/bollywood/kollywood/mollywood), when the filmmaker can't replicate what exactly they copied.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 1)The name Bollywood is plagiarized
> 2)The films are regularly plagiarized
> 3)the songs are plagiarized*cough*pritam*cough*Anu Malik*cough*



Remember the Lion King? Yeah, the highest grossing 2D animated movie ever, and dearly loved by millions of fans. It was shamelessly plagiarized from an Anime called Kimba the White Lion. Not that I'm defending bollywood, but that plagiarism is every where.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 20, 2013)

Formula:
1)Bikini wala scene
2)Dum wala (read : stupid ) dialogues
3)Overpowered hero
4)Kaam chalao story 
5)Yo Yo honey sing wala song
6)Item dance
And we have a blockbuster.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 20, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Formula:
> 1)Bikini wala scene
> 2)Dum wala (read : stupid ) dialogues
> 3)Overpowered hero
> ...



7)Prakash Raj


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2013)

LOL!!


----------



## Flash (Oct 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 7)Prakash Raj


8) Punch dialogues.
9) Double meaning comedy.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 20, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> 8) Punch dialogues.
> 9) Double meaning comedy.



10)Mika Singh waala gana


----------



## moniker (Oct 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Yep.But for Southies it is their birthright to diss "Bollywood" films,even though even thier  ''Tollywood'' suffer from the same stupidity
> I actually prefer the term "Indian Film Industry" to "Bollywood"
> 
> Bollywood is fully plagiarized
> ...



You are generalizing heavily here.. You might have encountered a few intellectually challenged internet warriors who might have dissed the Hindi film industry aka "Bollywood", doesn't mean it is the "Southies birthright". 

I'm from the south myself and I feel the title of this thread shouldn't just be about being anti Bollywood but anti Indian cinema in general.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 20, 2013)

moniker said:


> You are generalizing heavily here.. You might have encountered a few intellectually challenged internet warriors who might have dissed the Hindi film industry aka "Bollywood", doesn't mean it is the "Southies birthright".
> 
> I'm from the south myself and I feel the title of this thread shouldn't just be about being anti Bollywood but anti Indian cinema in general.



I agree. It did not strike me when I was creating this thread. But, lets all of us agree that this thread is anti-Indian cinema thread. If everyone thinks that the thread title is still misleading, we can arrange to have the mods rename the title.

Now, to keep the conversation going, what do you guys think of the next Indian CGI fest Krrish 3? The graphics look like **** in the trailer and I am not confident that the story will be good either. Does anyone even remember the earlier installments vividly?


----------



## quagmire (Oct 20, 2013)

^Even the songs are epic fail.   _Raghupati raghav_ ??


----------



## srkmish (Oct 20, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> now days I have started to hate bollywood commercial movies...just watch out of the league movies like lunchbox, dday or even johnday ...
> 
> I watched besharam and it was soo irritating ..yuk full of overacting and cheap comedy ...that phata poster nikla hero movie...crossed all limit of overacting..even madras cafe had lots of overacting. That latest shahrukh khan movie chennai express, I totally forgot the story 10 mins after I saw the movie, and imagined I watched a tamil film actually
> 
> But I would extend it by saying hollywood is also getting boring day by day ...same alien attack on US..same end of the world..same insects..same zombies...same superheros ...same nuclear effect on animals....aah I am fed up of all this...for last 20 years I saw this now STOP it hollywood.



+1. Hollywood is also getting unimaginative. Same single man saving the world from destruction in every movie. However, World War Z was a surprise and very well made for a zombie movie.

Just finished watching man of steel today ( Again a single man responsible for prevention of destruction of earth by a tyrant ) . Although there is a sense of deja vu, the film's non linear and laid back storyline appealed to me immensely and there was a strong emotional connection in many scenes. Although the film resorts to some cliches , it also innovated in many scenes. Bollywood on the other hand is 100% predictable.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 20, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I agree. It did not strike me when I was creating this thread. But, lets all of us agree that this thread is anti-Indian cinema thread. If everyone thinks that the thread title is still misleading, we can arrange to have the mods rename the title.
> 
> *Now, to keep the conversation going, what do you guys think of the next Indian CGI fest Krrish 3? The graphics look like **** in the trailer and I am not confident that the story will be good either. Does anyone even remember the earlier installments vividly?*



1)Cheesy/Cliched Story
2)Sh!tty vfx
3)Crappy meaningless songs
BTW the vfx part was done by an Indian team 

basically story of "krish" series is
Hrithik 1 is a retard,Alien named "Jaadu" touches him and gives him superpowers.Hrithik 1 bangs preity zinta and they have a kid
said kid is "Krish"(or Hritik 2) Hritik 2 also has super-powers,Hritik 2 wears an el-cheapo un-imaginative mask and saves the world from Nasseruddin Shah(if i remember correctly)

Dhoom 3 will be much more watchable considering it is an Aamir Khan film


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 20, 2013)

srkmish said:


> +1. Hollywood is also getting unimaginative. Same single man saving the world from destruction in every movie. However, World War Z was a surprise and very well made for a zombie movie.
> 
> Just finished watching man of steel today (* Again a single man responsible for prevention of destruction of earth* by a tyrant ) . Although there is a sense of deja vu, the film's non linear and laid back storyline appealed to me immensely and there was a strong emotional connection in many scenes. Although the film resorts to some cliches , it also innovated in many scenes. Bollywood on the other hand is 100% predictable.



Well , other Justice League members were not quite ready yet !


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Well , other *Justice League* members were not quite ready yet !


Besides,It is painful to watch Ryan Gaynolds as Green Lantern


----------



## srkmish (Oct 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Besides,It is painful to watch Ryan Gaynolds as Green Lantern



Is it? The few reviews i have read said the only positive thing in the movie was Ryan's performance


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Is it? The few reviews i have read said the only positive thing in the movie was Ryan's performance



Do yourself a favor and stay away from the film, you'd only be embarrassing yourself if you watch it. The movie is beyond awful.


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 20, 2013)

srkmish said:


> +1. Hollywood is also getting unimaginative. Same single man saving the world from destruction in every movie. However, World War Z was a surprise and very well made for a zombie movie.
> 
> Just finished watching man of steel today ( Again a single man responsible for prevention of destruction of earth by a tyrant ) . Although there is a sense of deja vu, the film's non linear and laid back storyline appealed to me immensely and there was a strong emotional connection in many scenes. Although the film resorts to some cliches , it also innovated in many scenes. Bollywood on the other hand is 100% predictable.


Yea bro totally agree.. Bollywood in 1 year only handful of movies are worth watching like this year Bhaag Milkha Bhaag was nice... really inspring movie
Hollywood: Only 3 so far.. Rush, Conjuring and Gravity..


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Just finished watching man of steel today ( Again a single man responsible for prevention of destruction of earth by a tyrant ) .



Well, I won't go that far and give all the credit to Superman. The unsung heroes, Hardy, Hamilton and a bunch of US army dudes sacrificed themselves, and wiped out almost every Kryptonian on the planet except for Zod, who together could have easily stopped Superman with all their powers. So its more of a collaborated effort. Even Lois helped


----------



## Flash (Oct 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 1)Cheesy/Cliched Story
> 2)Sh!tty vfx
> 3)Crappy meaningless songs
> BTW the vfx part was done by an Indian team
> ...


Even the 'Jaadu' itself a complete ripoff of E.T.alien.. 

*www.movieposterdb.com/posters/06_02/1982/0083866/l_91045_0083866_5acb1128.jpg*kaw.stb.s-msn.com/i/8E/FBBC3FC512E7350749C4E39989FF8.jpg


----------



## srkmish (Oct 20, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Do yourself a favor and stay away from the film, you'd only be embarrassing yourself if you watch it. The movie is beyond awful.



The negative reviews have prevented me from seeing the movie but i want to know ryan's performance. I hope he can reprise hia role in justice league as im a fan of his


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hah, and Rakesh Roahan received an award which called him the most creative person in bollywood 
I enjoyed Koi Mil Gaya and Krrish, but can't deny their plagiarism.



srkmish said:


> The negative reviews have prevented me from seeing the movie but i want to know ryan's performance. I hope he can reprise hia role in justice league as im a fan of his



His performance will surely embarrass you no matter what you think of him, it feels so uninspired and extremely pretentious, no wonder the movie was criticized as a 'wannabe Iron Man'. As for the entire movie, it left me with one question at the end, where did the 200 million go? Thor(the Green Lantern of the MCU, for me at least) was made under a budget far less than GL's and still came off as a better movie.
I don't know if he'll be back as GL in the JLA, I don't want him to but if he does, the writers/director will have a lot of things to fix.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 20, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I blame the success of such Bollywood crap to the change which today's youngsters are going through. But more on that later.
> First thanks for this thread, for giving a chance to rant over today's state of Indian Cinemas.



Alright. So I am ready to throw some light on this belief.

So, everyone knows how today's youngsters are going through so many changes. Thanks to the sudden technological revolution and the heaps of jobs that came with it, youngsters today are becoming more ambitious. They are working hard, be it in call centers to earn money. Youngsters today are enjoying the recently acquired freedom. Be it the freedom of speech, freedom of adopting western culture and freedom to spend money as they desire.
Each of these things fuel many industries. And one such industry is of the film industry. Each of such people goes for movies which provides them "entertainment". Which provide them a viewpoint they can justify with their perverted minds. Or which provide them the justifications of spending money to look, "cool", and to justify their lavish lifestyles.

Today's Bollywood sorry films just provide them enough vulgarity, enough "cool" factor, and enough mindless entertainment to munch their months on and satisfy their appetite for what it looks them a "western" lifestyle. What they don't realize is that in fact, they are just wasting their time watching such movies that have no cultural impact or educational impact and no "experience" to gain from them whatsoever.

And until us youngsters, don't change our mindset towards the "quality" of a movie and learn to appreciate "real" stories, direction etc, we will keep fueling Bollywood (or any other such movies in India). 

But, for most part, I believe this is just a phase in Indian cinema. Just like Govinda type movies were a phase. (not to offend any Govinda fans here). And this phase will pass some day, if not soon.


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 20, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Alright. So I am ready to throw some light on this belief.
> 
> So, everyone knows how today's youngsters are going through so many changes. Thanks to the sudden technological revolution and the heaps of jobs that came with it, youngsters today are becoming more ambitious. They are working hard, be it in call centers to earn money. Youngsters today are enjoying the recently acquired freedom. Be it the freedom of speech, freedom of adopting western culture and freedom to spend money as they desire.
> Each of these things fuel many industries. And one such industry is of the film industry. Each of such people goes for movies which provides them "entertainment". Which provide them a viewpoint they can justify with their perverted minds. Or which provide them the justifications of spending money to look, "cool", and to justify their lavish lifestyles.
> ...


Good 1 bro...................


----------



## Desmond (Oct 20, 2013)

That makes a lot of sense Vyom.

I do believe that bollywood is just a bubble waiting to explode.


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 20, 2013)

In india no bubble is gona burst whether its bollywood or real estate. Bec india has huge population and you can always find suckers to feed with crap.
I will disagree with vyrom, if people wanted to get educated or get some cultural impact they would rather see some documentires or watch discovery channel. People go to movies to get entertained and movies provide that.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 20, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> In india no bubble is gona burst whether its bollywood or real estate. Bec india has huge population and you can always find suckers to feed with crap.
> I will disagree with vyrom, if people wanted to get educated or get some cultural impact they would rather see some documentires or watch discovery channel. *People go to movies to get entertained and movies provide that.*



Point hai boss


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 20, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> That makes a lot of sense Vyom.
> 
> I do believe that bollywood is just a bubble waiting to explode.


not sure , since more crap movies making into 100crore+ club . I see a different picture in this context.



sandeep410 said:


> In india no bubble is gona burst whether its bollywood or real estate. Bec india has huge population and you can always find suckers to feed with crap.
> I will disagree with vyrom, if people wanted to get educated or get some cultural impact they would rather see some documentires or watch discovery channel. *People go to movies to get entertained and movies provide that.*


yeah . A lot of th'm.
After all , I don't think many Indians give a sh1t about any good brainf**ing or good story/acting movie. All they want is some ka-boom stuff , with typical cheap jokes & comedy and full of stardom.

Viewers will have to redefine the meaning of entertainment and acting.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 20, 2013)

Nicely put by vyom..

Looking at the current trend, the way movies with skin show, item songs, comedy with sexist dialogues are breaking box office records, I feel the such movies appealing to the  'frontbenchers' audience aren't going anywhere..


----------



## srkmish (Oct 20, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Nicely put by vyom..
> 
> Looking at the current trend, the way movies with skin show, item songs, comedy with sexist dialogues are breaking box office records, I feel the such movies appealing to the  'frontbenchers' audience aren't going anywhere..



Its not just the 'frontbench' audience. Many of my educated intelligent friends have this rational fanaticism for Salman 'bhai'. They go gaga over his movies and proudly proclaim how the current Salman movie has broken all box office records worldwide. They justify their love for these movies as nobody entertains better than the bhai.

As for me, having watched lots and lots of quality movies of several different nationalities , its really hard for me to enjoy these kinda movies when i can guess the next dialogue, the next scene and eventually how the movie is going to end. For those of us who are true movie buffs and who have watched lots of quality cinema, we become a bit of critic ourselves and give every new movie a tough test as to how innovative it is and how far it can hold our attention.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 21, 2013)

Average people watching 2 hour Chennai Express be like : 





Nerds on the internet forums about movies like CE be like:


----------



## Gollum (Oct 21, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Average people watching 2 hour Chennai Express be like :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like those smileys


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 21, 2013)

Bollywood has also given us some movies that made sense and did more than entertained...

Paan Singh Tomar, Bhag Milkha, Gangs of Wasseypur, Lunchbox, Satyagraha, Rajneeti, Wednesday, Taare Zamin Par and the like....some off the road movies, not so bollywood-ish, not utterly sensationalized and hyped but still good watch....

By the way, Krish 3 is around, with that "imported" "vrrrm" inception background...but i wonder Where the f*** is "Krish 2" anyway, if am not wrong, there was a movie named Krish,missing the part where Krish 2 came around after that!!


----------



## moniker (Oct 21, 2013)

^ Ha! Koi mil gaya. Then krrish. So they decided to call this krrish 3.  (I believe the number of 'r's I have entered is correct  )


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm not a movie enthusiast, but I do watch those which are a treat to watch. In 2013, I have watched only these movie(s), am not lying.

*1. Bhaag Milkha Bhag*

Ya thats all. Dunno about other youngsters, but I'm lucky that terms like "peer pressure" , "being westernized" or "cool factor" does not exist in my dictionary. For this reason, some of my friends find me boring but others who understand this common platform, admire it.

Just think of it, if we the audience dont give a damn about cr@p that bollywood delivers, they will have some time to think upon it and they "might" come with better results, though its a dream far far away.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 21, 2013)

I made some categories of movies currently made and seen by people in India...

1. B-Grade sex-comedy movies with poor jokes and double meaning words, which are abundantly available in whatsapp, fb and other social media, largely liked by age group 18-22. These guys all cherish the idea to see, feel and show other people that using slang in a secular way is in now, thus movies using the idea and hence proved its befitting...more like "swag". 

2. So called "Inspired movies" and with incredibly stupid and newton-law-killing actions and humor, fundamentally copied ( sometimes dialog, sequences and music) from Telegu and Tamil movies, largely seen by people either bored with every other categories of movies there is, or for sheer fun being partly brainless while watching it and forgetting the movie after the first step outside the hall.

3. Romantic movies which rarely comes with good humor, not so stupid story, aligned with a more sober and healthy attitude towards current-gen idea of affairs and relationships. Sometimes equipped with really good music, some unconventional thought or act carried out by growing and genuinely talented actors there is now in Bollywood, seen by sane-minded people who admire romantic movies not because of the sake of it.

4. Political/Social eye-opener type movies, with heavy-duty star cast, dragging but with some realization of truth over corruption, anti-establishment, society degradation and other burning questions lurking there in... does not make it out to be hit, often criticized to have twisted facts or facts too embarrassingly true to be shown in Big screen, predictable but free, largely seen by people with age group of 25+ who despises movies with dances in colorful short-shirts in Switzerland.

5. totally off-the-track movies, built on anything which never crossed minds, or existed far-off in some good-read novels, drama, short stories and legibly put by theatrically sound movie artists and veterans still existing in bollywood with a handful of talented directors and growing artists. Rarely made any profit, seen by extremely restricted mass of people who are intelligent enough to spare the "intellectual" crap given by others for this movie and enjoys the movie solely because that  was a piece of work in its entirety ...deserving praise.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 21, 2013)

I disagree with what vyom said
BOLLLYWOOD FILMS ARE TEH BEST     SALMAN BHAI ROKSSSSSSSSSSSS




Spoiler



J/K
My real point is,People today have a very stressful job/life,and they need to unwind,Like,for e.g have a good laugh or "SALMAN BHAI AUR MAARO SAAALE KO!",without having to care about a "Mind-f**kin story" or "acting" you know,just have some fun/entertainment/Time-Pass 
Now that said,Its not like the public does not enjoy a good film. like BMB made a good amount of money,so do most of them Aamir Khan films
I just feel that the industry is OD'ing on these time-pass/masala films



I like all films btw.From Time-pass film like CE to Gangs of Wasseypur 

Also there are completely bakwaas films with similar masala eshtory that go flop
like Ra.One,Chandni Chowk to China,Tashan etc

I pity hipsters who can't enjoy a film simply because it is too mainstream



srkmish said:


> Its not just the 'frontbench' audience. Many of my educated intelligent friends have this rational fanaticism for Salman 'bhai'. They go gaga over his movies and proudly proclaim how the current Salman movie has broken all box office records worldwide. They justify their love for these movies as *nobody entertains better than the bhai.*
> 
> As for me, having watched lots and lots of quality movies of several different nationalities , its really hard for me to enjoy these kinda movies when i can guess the next dialogue, the next scene and eventually how the movie is going to end. For those of us who are true movie buffs and who have watched lots of quality cinema, we become a bit of critic ourselves and give every new movie a tough test as to how innovative it is and how far it can hold our attention.



That's right.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 21, 2013)

I guess we can end this debate by accepting that eventually everyone watches movies to escape from reality and whether it is via Sallu bhai's punches or via the eloquent dialogues of Tarantino, everyone has a good time. Cheers


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 21, 2013)

^^ The meaning of "Good Times" depends on person-to-person. And yes, i accept the quality of movies down-graded to a pathetic level. Be it bollywood, kollywood, etc, movies are sh1t. Few years ago 3/10 movies were retarded and BS. But now 9/10 movies are total sh1t. It's been long since i watch any indian movies in theatre. Even now, i prefer to watch Gravity in 3D, whereas a lot of tamil movies are released, but it ain't make me turn my head.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 21, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> But I would extend it by saying hollywood is also getting boring day by day ...same alien attack on US..same end of the world..same insects..same zombies...same superheros ...same nuclear effect on animals....aah I am fed up of all this...for last 20 years I saw this now STOP it hollywood.





srkmish said:


> +1. Hollywood is also getting unimaginative.



+1.

Good reads : Steven Spielberg and George Lucas  predict ‘massive implosion’ in film industry


----------



## Sarath (Oct 21, 2013)

Bollywood is awesome. Dol wit et.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 21, 2013)

I see 1 Bollywood film per year ... and that's my fill .


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 21, 2013)

I see 1 Bollywood film per 5 years and 20 Hollywood films per year and 5 Telugu films per year.
P.S: All these I download from kat.ph , 1337x.org, thepiratebay.org and h33t.eu only.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 21, 2013)

We have already established that Bollywood movies are like FMCGs, something like McDonalds. Then, obsessing over bollywood movies is like eating at McDonalds for breakfast, lunch and dinner, everyday for the rest of your life. It is extremely monotonous and dull. The same actors who are mostly out of character or do not know how to act, who are in there for their looks only, same unimaginative storylines and same song and dance, etc.

Why are songs even part of movies? None of them are doing it right like it used to be in the early days. In the early days, the song sequences, though still lame, seemed like a part of the movie. That is, it used to match the art style of the movie. But now, it seems like it is just forced or used to advertise the movies. So, bollywood movies are just an investment for someone who has more money than brains.

As for the audience, how would the people, who do not care when the govt. kicks them in the *** time and again, care about what sort of movie they are watching? The reason I grew out of bollywood movies is because it is in my nature to explore. Therefore, if I find something that I like, I will dig out more of the same things from any sources that I can. These people on the other hand do not wish to explore or experiment, possibly because of negative indoctrination since childhood and therefore will consume whatever is put in front of them.

Observing people these days, I am not sure if it is bollywood that is making them docile or whether it is now a part of their nature. Not to question things but just go with the flow.



rajatGod512 said:


> I see 1 Bollywood film per year ... and that's my fill .



I see that mostly accompanying friends where majority of them decide on this particular movie or while I am travelling in a bus with video.



Sarath said:


> Bollywood is awesome. Dol wit et.



I created this thread to deal with it. 



quagmire said:


> +1.
> 
> Good reads : Steven Spielberg and George Lucas  predict ‘massive implosion’ in film industry



Really good reads, Hollywood has its own **** to deal with and their quality is diminishing fast. More and more sequels and reboots are coming out and no new ideas and so many box office bombs.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I disagree with what vyom said
> BOLLLYWOOD FILMS ARE TEH BEST     SALMAN BHAI ROKSSSSSSSSSSSS



Salman Khan has KILLED people. Why is he walking free!!!??? How can people idolize such a person? Sanjay Dutt had an indirect hand in the Mumbai blasts in which people died, Indian people. I am quite convinced that Bollywood is run by the mafia, no doubt.



sam_738844 said:


> I made some categories of movies currently made and seen by people in India...
> 
> 1. B-Grade sex-comedy movies with poor jokes and double meaning words, which are abundantly available in whatsapp, fb and other social media, largely liked by age group 18-22. These guys all cherish the idea to see, feel and show other people that using slang in a secular way is in now, thus movies using the idea and hence proved its befitting...more like "swag".
> 
> ...



This is pretty much spot on. But I think that the producers do not wish to experiment is because it is too risky and might not be worth the investment if it bombs. 

One genre that I believe that bollywood totally sucks at is horror. I used to watch Zee horror show and I used to love that show. The Ramsay brothers used to come up with some really creative stuff. Even though some of the stuff was plagiarized from hollywood movies, they were made with such a twist as to seem believable in an Indian setting. But there is a dearth of horror movies now because the audience now is probably desensitized by scenes which used to scare the older generation. The only way to truly scare the audience these days is to add subtle amounts of gore (non existent in Indian movies) for shock value, but the Indian producers cannot do that because that would give their movies an A certificate in the censor board and therefore limit their audiences and subsequently they cannot make enough money. Therefore I think the horror genre will always suck in bollywood until someone pulls off a really good one or until the end of time, whichever comes first.

Bollywood also sucks at War movies, Science fiction and fantasy for their own reasons.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 21, 2013)

There is a market for everyone.

Mainstream movies will remain like that. There are other great sources of getting movies which do not succumb to crappy standards. Sure, they are not mainstream and that is why one has to look elsewhere. I do not think one neither has the time nor energy to look for movies offline. Most of them are available online. So, there are some sources not know to just everybody. Not even in public torrents.

There is actually some effort involved in getting them yourself. Some of the great ones are not even described, let alone reviewed. Going through a description is better than wasting time watching one, just to figure out how it is. There are some great unknown blogs out there that cover movies not shown in the mainstream cinema. Just the other day I got to know about this Greatest Films| The Best Movies in Cinematic History(this is not a blog, but its useful)

I would suggest, just stay away. The mainstream remains. Just like the bell curve, more people occupy the middle large portion(mainstream) while the other ends occupy the small region(anti-mainstream)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 22, 2013)

on facebook, some stupid fanboys start celebrating when a bollywood movie of their favourite actor (SRK, Salman, Ajay Devgan, etc) gets past 100 crore mark.

then i  them by mentioning that this is pocket money for hollywood actors.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 22, 2013)

I like Bollywood movies. They are fun and a welcome break from normal routine. 

Or maybe I just appreciate everything better after watching the movie "City of Gold" which is absolute most horrible movie I have seen in life and scarred my brains forever.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 22, 2013)

Sarath said:


> I like Bollywood movies.



Haters gonna hate..



Spoiler



/jk

By "Bollywood" you mean all "movies" in general or specific films?


----------



## Sarath (Oct 22, 2013)

quagmire said:


> By "Bollywood" you mean all "movies" in general or specific films?



Well mostly all movies I guess. I do not go in with a lot of expectations, so I'm never disappointed


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 22, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Well mostly all movies I guess. I do not go in with a lot of expectations, so I'm never disappointed



Oh thank god
Atleast someone here is not a hipster


----------



## srkmish (Oct 22, 2013)

I loved the 'fun' movies of the 90s which had equal amounts of drama and comedy and wonderful actors. Jo jeeta wahi sikander, DDLJ, Hum hain rahi pyar ke, Ishq , Badshah, Andaz apna apna are my guilty pleasure movies and i can watch them again and again.

However, this spontaneity and fun factor is lacking in today's masala movies. Now there is more emphasis on style and film carries little original comedy and good drama. One example is Rowdy Rathore.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 23, 2013)

Luffy said:


> on facebook, some stupid fanboys start celebrating when a bollywood movie of their favourite actor (SRK, Salman, Ajay Devgan, etc) gets past 100 crore mark.
> 
> then i  them by mentioning that this is pocket money for hollywood actors.



There is no point comparing Bollywood and Hollywood in terms of actors  , it will be like comparing a keyboard to a refrigerator , since we are basically talking about Hindi movies here, if Hollywood had made movies which were acted, directed and put forward with the same language and the "scope" of the language for the common mass of India, who idolizes, respects and love Indian Actors irrespective of how the "movie" is made, then it would have been a fair comparison. 

3 *truck full* of people ! came to see "Ek tha Tiger" first day first show, from neighboring districts in my hometown, they only came to see Salman Khan and gave a bat-crap about the movie. I'm not saying that it measures and adds to qualities of Bollywood, but it happens, the further one go down in this thread, the question of the population and people will come forward.


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 23, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Its not just the 'frontbench' audience. Many of my educated intelligent friends have this rational fanaticism for Salman 'bhai'. They go gaga over his movies and proudly proclaim how the current Salman movie has *broken all box office records worldwide.* They justify their love for these movies as nobody entertains better than the bhai.



AHAHAHAHAHA
Pacific Rim grossed $407,602,906 or 25 Billion Rs. approx.
Man of Steel grossed $662,845,518 or 40 Billion Rs. approx. 

I haven't even counted movies in the billion dollar box-office club

If 1 Billion Rs. is a record to these guys, they don't know what the F they are talking about.

(PS : Numbers from box office mojo)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 23, 2013)

In terms of moneys earned you cannot compare Hindi Film Industry and Hollywood.
Most Hollywood films have a bigger budget AND are meant to be screened Internationally at a large scale(Here International means all the English speaking white person countries like Australia,NZ,UK,USA,SA etc) therefore they earn bigger moneys 
Hindi Film Industry have smaller budget and are meant to be screened only in India,Sure, a Paki might be watching Dabangg 2 on a pirated DVD,But that does not bring any money to us.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> In terms of moneys earned you cannot compare Hindi Film Industry and Hollywood.
> Most Hollywood films have a bigger budget AND are meant to be screened Internationally at a large scale(Here International means all the English speaking white person countries like Australia,NZ,UK,USA,SA etc) therefore they earn bigger moneys
> Hindi Film Industry have smaller budget and are meant to be screened only in India,Sure, a Paki might be watching Dabangg 2 on a pirated DVD,But that does not bring any money to us.



He mentioned that because of the below statement from srkmish post : 



> Salman movie has broken all box office records worldwide



Since the word worldwide, he had to put those figures.


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2013)

yeah, most Indian movies are crap. Our cinema and society in general has failed to evolve. Tak a look at Indian television as well. Still stuck on Saah-Bahu nonsense.

Indian culture is to blame.

But I do think that Indian cinema does come out with a good movie once in a while. And Hollywood also comes out with crap movies. Not all are good.

That's a fair summary imo. No point in hating.


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm not kidding when I say that Indian television makes the acting and sound effects in J-Dramas look good. 

Bollywood is built around plagiarism and pandering with no respect for the audiences intelligence. If India has its own Stanley Kubricks and Peter Jacksons, they are stuck there largely unnoticed, under a mountain of ****. The best way for them to gain visibility is through international film festivals that have noting to do with India in particular. Hollywood has many more bad movies than it does good movies, but at least the good movies don't get drowned in a sea of **** and can stand on their own. Indian movie reviews are totally based on the hype, with a few points added or subtracted arbitrarily. We have no equivalent of Siskel and Ebert where they give a detailed critique of the film stating exactly what they liked and what they didn't in detail, each offering a point and counterpoint to one another. The music is overly side chained, completely autotuned or melodyned c-tier trash using presets DAW plugins come with (You have no clue how many times have I noticed NI Massive presets being used in tracks) trying to make each instrument as loud as possible with almost no rests in the music without caring to craft their own aural identity. I have heard Vocaloid tracks that sound more human than some bollywood tracks.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 23, 2013)

ico said:


> Indian culture is to blame.



Why dont you add that in your siggy 




ico said:


> yeah, most Indian movies are crap. Our cinema and society in general has failed to evolve. Tak a look at Indian television as well. Still stuck on Saah-Bahu nonsense.



+1. Indian television is in a even more hopeless shape.

Its high time we get DirecTV equivalents in India. Even inexpensive hardware coupled with MythTV can do wonders. (Agreed MythTV works only with unencrypted channels, just made a point).
I guess its better to create a new thread for the discussion on this..



^+1 to dead5s post.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 23, 2013)

Do you guys have anything to say about the TV Serial CID ?


----------



## srkmish (Oct 23, 2013)

I love cid  . The acting/plot is cheesy but there is always an aura of uncertainty as to what will happen next. Loved the aamir khan episode


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Do you guys have anything to say about the TV Serial CID ?



ACP Pradumn hasn't got promotion and Daya gained weight to wreck more doors.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 24, 2013)

CID was cheesy but very innovative at times.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

i always watch CID when i am at least 30% drunk..then i start to have fun.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 24, 2013)

I think CID should be adapted into a graphic novel series. That would be fun.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

i used to watch it once, i mean its been there for 16 years, who would miss it ? but then i grew up and realized that the killer's DNA cant be matched by an X-Ray plate and there is nothing called "Koogle" where Killer's DOB, "Papa ka nam" "Cast" can be found.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone watch "Adaalat"?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 24, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> i used to watch it once, i mean its been there for 16 years, who would miss it ? but then i grew up and realized that the killer's DNA cant be matched by an X-Ray plate and there is nothing called "Koogle" where Killer's DOB, "Papa ka nam" "Cast" can be found.



Hahaha that's a nice one


----------



## Sarath (Oct 24, 2013)

Any of you watched "Kala Pani" (Malayalam) ? 

It's an awesome movie.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Anyone watch "Adaalat"?



it was better earlier, way better than CID, but recently they added some AlienFx, Paranormal Theme and a photo of "Big Foot?"!"in their home-page...awful now.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 24, 2013)

whats wrong with the Krish-3 music director ???


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2013)

abhidev said:


> whats wrong with the Krish-3 music director ???



Ikr.Lame music


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Anyone watch "Adaalat"?



I like the acting of the Primary figure of "Adaalat" . He's good at acting.
Haven't seen it in a while , since I don't watch telivision anymore , but it was definitely better than many shows out there.



sam_738844 said:


> i used to watch it once, i mean its been there for 16 years, who would miss it ? but then i grew up and realized that the killer's DNA cant be matched by an X-Ray plate and there is nothing called "Koogle" where Killer's DOB, "Papa ka nam" "Cast" can be found.



yeah , when we were a kid , I loved the show. Nowadays the concept doesn't fit properly. Plus the acting somehow sucks . I mean doesn't feel authentic anymore.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 24, 2013)

When we were young, it was a novelty. Now after so many years, the novelty has worn off and it doesn't feel fresh anymore. Same with the Great Indian Laughter Challenge, it was a novel concept about India's first stand up comedy show and it did deliver in the beginning and produced some really great talents but over the years it has become monotonous and the jokes were cheap and boring. I used to like KBC, but even that got boring after they introduced all the unnecessary drama. The scene here is the same as bollywood, all novelty worn off yet producers are trying to milk old franchises.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah , pretty much. They need to keep on re-inventing shows instead of producing the same monotonous stuff everyday and keep repeating it.


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 25, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> i used to watch it once, i mean its been there for 16 years, who would miss it ? but then i grew up and realized that the killer's DNA cant be matched by an X-Ray plate and there is nothing called "Koogle" where Killer's DOB, "Papa ka nam" "Cast" can be found.


Ive got more bro... 
Saluke and vivek or any new comp geek ( when i used to watch it den it was vivek, now dunno ) can find anything off the internet or their so called CID database by just pressing ALT and ENTER..

Daya probably has the world record of breaking most nos of door

They have only 1 Qualiss from the past 16 years...

In the whole 20 goddamn story building only 7 people work...    

ONE question..... WHAT THE HELL DOES THE MUMBAI POLICE DO???????????

man tell me if u see a person and can u give such a detailed sketch of his.. I cant even give a proper sketch of a person whom i have seen since i was born...


----------



## Sarath (Oct 25, 2013)

So who's excited to watch Mickey Virus?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 25, 2013)

Sarath said:


> So who's excited to watch Mickey Virus?



Well, I am planning to watch it this Sunday, owing to its connections with hacking.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 25, 2013)

Sarath said:


> So who's excited to watch Mickey Virus?



I predict very cheesy depictions of hacking, something similar to 16th December.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 26, 2013)

rajeev masand summed up the review well...


> There's a lot of staring into computers and muttering about servers and firewalls, but the film makes hacking look so easy, you have to wonder why more people don't take it up as a full-time profession.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 27, 2013)

Krissh 3 seems to be Superman vs X-men
Hritik = Superman
Vivek = Magneto + robocop
Kangana = Mystique
The other cronies seem to be complete X-men ripoffs


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Krissh 3 seems to be Superman vs X-men
> Hritik = Superman
> Vivek = Magneto + robocop
> Kangana = Mystique
> The other cronies seem to be complete X-men ripoffs


You forgot E.T.


----------



## .jRay. (Oct 27, 2013)

^ koi mil gaya was the et ripoff


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2013)

today someone left the TV on while Chennai Express was airing. I switched the tv off.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 27, 2013)

Congos.you gained 1 cool point


Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2013)

when i saw krissh 3 trailer first film that came to my mind was this(seen it a long time ago on tv):
Black Mask 2: City of Masks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Because of genetic modifications, Black Mask has superhuman fighting and healing powers. He is searching for top geneticists around the world who might be able to reverse his modifications, which have blocked his emotions.
> Elsewhere, someone is augmenting the DNA of top pro-wrestlers with animal genomes, making them stronger and deadlier. The process is causing the wrestlers to become more like animals. Black Mask tries to help the wrestlers, but their boss has plans of his own.


btw some human-animal hybrids were wolf,chameleon,snake,Iguana(lizard).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2013)

toad was a character in X-men, he was on magneto's side in X-men evolution (cartoon)
Toad - Marvel Comics Database


----------



## ico (Oct 27, 2013)

Very good Indian movie this. Ship of Theseus (2012) - IMDb

Must watch if you haven't.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 27, 2013)

ico said:


> Very good Indian movie this. Ship of Theseus (2012) - IMDb
> 
> Must watch if you haven't.



Added to WatchList. Will see it tommorow.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 28, 2013)

now its the time to sue Krrrrish for intensional property destruction, we poor indian people cant afford to have supermans like in US to get away with half city grounded to dust fighting villains 

Q: Whats with the cyclone move u showed in the movie?

Krrrish : Sorry Shaktiman


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 28, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> now its the time to sue Krrrrish for intensional property destruction, we poor indian people cant afford to have supermans like in US to get away with half city grounded to dust fighting villains
> 
> Q: Whats with the cyclone move u showed in the movie?
> 
> Krrrish : Sorry Shaktiman



Superman did that to save the world.  ,
Edit : Save murica.


----------



## nikufellow (Oct 28, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Any of you watched "Kala Pani" (Malayalam) ?
> 
> It's an awesome movie.



You bet, it's epic


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 28, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Superman did that to save the world.  ,
> Edit : Save murica.



Not really. 
Zod was going to terraform whole Earth into Krypton.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 28, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> Not really.
> Zod was going to terraform whole Earth into Krypton.


It could have killed all the muricans. ( Since according to muricans , earth=murica. )

anyways , why we talking offtopic in this thread. 
It was meant to bash bollywood. Let's get back to topic.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 28, 2013)

I think we need to keep this thread a bit constructive as well. Lets discuss how bollywood movies can be improved as well since we will eventually run of things to bash since there really is nothing much to Bollywood.

I think the first thing that needs to go are songs. I think they are the single most annoying thing in bollywood movies. They do not serve any purpose and break the flow of the story.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 28, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think we need to keep this thread a bit constructive as well. Lets discuss how bollywood movies can be improved as well since we will eventually run of things to bash since there really is nothing much to Bollywood.
> 
> I think the first thing that needs to go are songs. I think they are the single most annoying thing in bollywood movies. They do not serve any purpose and break the flow of the story.



Not all of the songs are menace. I can recall some of the best moments depicted by songs , itself. But I do agree that unnecessarily throwing in songs should be removed.

But I guess they won't stop doing that , since there is no story to spoil with the song , either.!! haha , a majority of th'm are senseless plots.


----------



## sksundram (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't watch tv at all. I decide whether or not to go for the movie based on its trailer and every time I am right. GOW was perfect


----------



## quagmire (Oct 29, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think the first thing that needs to go are songs. I think they are the single most annoying thing in bollywood movies. They do not serve any purpose and break the flow of the story.



+1. Unless the genre is musical, like Rockstar(average movie IMO), all songs are totally unnecessary..

Actually almost all songs in "Bollywood movies" right now are included as a part of their promotional strategy. 
They should never make it to the movie if they are not a part of the OST or take the story foward.. Best example : Delhi Belly (another average movie)..


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 29, 2013)

IMHO .. there should be songs based on situation or related to it, as it used to be in old times, when songs used to move along with the movie without putting brakes in the story.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 29, 2013)

^+1. Taare Zameen Par is a good example.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 29, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think the first thing that needs to go are songs. I think they are the single most annoying thing in bollywood movies. They do not serve any purpose and break the flow of the story.



I think it would be worse without the songs.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 30, 2013)

if we don't put some fighting material into this thread, it will soon be moved back to chit-chat section  , we...in the big picture are all *agreeing* to the fact that bollywood movies suck in one or the other way and have big rooms for improvements. Someone please come up with some logic to bolster against the same...come'on people fight fight


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 30, 2013)

I agree that Songs put break for the flow of the movie, especially when screenplay is going good. I suggest them release the songs as album instead of force-feed it in movies. If a person likes it, he listen to it. I love Hollywood movies in this attribute. Once ever it stopped for a song, when somebody is in trouble next door.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 30, 2013)

If any one remembered a scene in the movie Prince where they found the coin and instead of doing anything with it they went to sing a song.  That was hilarious


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 30, 2013)

i dislike it most where songs are casted outdoors mostly in snowy landscapes, mountain valleys ( for obvious reasons temps are in single digit) where couples are dancing with cool tshirts and sleeveless tops on.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 30, 2013)

I am not against musicals as such, but overdoing them gets monotonous. I would like to see that bollywood producers cut back on music production and use the saved money on actors who can actually act or CGI that does not suck.

Edit : I cannot understand that India, where there are a dime a dozen animation institutes in every nook and cranny, still comes up with shitty CGI in movies with pretty humongous budgets. I saw Rajnikant's Robot by chance and the CGI was bollocks despite having the biggest budget in Indian cinema.



$hadow said:


> If any one remembered a scene in the movie Prince where they found the coin and instead of doing anything with it they went to sing a song.  That was hilarious



I did not see it and by your description of this scene I am glad I didn't.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 30, 2013)

^^ very true, lack of innovation plays a role? Krrish 3 for instance heavily *inspired* visual effects from MAN(Super,Spider,BAT...) movies.


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 31, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/CWVJKq2.jpg

Dat originality. 

The new trailer for this movie too. It looks like somebody decided to mash the trailers for TDK, Inception, The Prestige and A Clockwork Orange too.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 31, 2013)

Krissh 3 songs gave me cancer


----------



## Sarath (Oct 31, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I cannot understand that India, where there are a dime a dozen animation institutes in every nook and cranny, still comes up with shitty CGI in movies with pretty humongous budgets. I saw Rajnikant's Robot by chance and the CGI was bollocks despite having the biggest budget in Indian cinema.



You can't be serious. The CGI in Endhiran was quite impressive, taking into account the budget allocated to it. I saw it in Tamil which I do not understand and yet enjoyed it. Strangely the movie was recommended to me by a friend from Haryana who too saw it in Tamil and I was like :O


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 31, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Dat originality.
> 
> The new trailer for this movie too. It looks like somebody decided to mash the trailers for TDK, Inception, The Prestige and A Clockwork Orange too.



Too many choppers in that poster for one short-height-still-cool-thief-god-biker.

@serpent ...impossible it only gives AIDS.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 31, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am not against musicals as such, but overdoing them gets monotonous. I would like to see that bollywood producers cut back on music production and use the saved money on actors who can actually act or CGI that does not suck.



I somewhat agree but I would rather have good music than to have it taken away completely. Once you watch regional movies (Telugu in my case) you would start thinking that Hindi movie songs are so meticulously placed in comparison.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2013)

Sarath said:


> You can't be serious. The CGI in Endhiran was quite impressive, taking into account the budget allocated to it. I saw it in Tamil which I do not understand and yet enjoyed it. Strangely the movie was recommended to me by a friend from Haryana who too saw it in Tamil and I was like :O



What does language have to do with the CGI? Robot was bollocks in other ways too. Seemed like squandered potential to me.


----------



## Flash (Oct 31, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What does language have to do with the CGI? Robot was bollocks in other ways too. Seemed like squandered potential to me.


But here, we're talking about the CGI in Indian movies only. The CGI in Enthiran/Robot was very much superior to the other Robot movies ever made (in Kollywood for sure). 
To a person who haven't watched hollywood-robotic movies, Robot will score more in their CGI expectation.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 1, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Lol...for Barfi
> 
> Check this out :
> 
> ...



Completely agree with your first post.
But regarding this movie i think they were pretty honest I think they had already admitted in front of the press before the release of this film that some scenes were inspired from charlíe chaplin. (some Mr bean scenes were there too!)

Even if you see the movie properly there are some hidden messages in the movie or call it easter eggs. For eg:If i remember correctly there is a scene where you can see the stand up poster of charlie chaplin behind barfi. Which maybe a nod for the inspiration part.

Moreover if a movie is copied intelligently it can become a good movie.There are many examples. One of them is RAAZ.


> since the natural assumption the producers have is that Indian audiences don't know ****.


 Yes the assumption is somewhat correct. Now not every public in india (or other countries) have seen every movie which is there. 
These days due to internet they are getting exposed easily. If one person catches the copy and post it in any site 100 others come to know and some amongst them starts acting as if they were already aware of it. 

Eg:- If you are not a charlie chaplin fan then would have seen that 1917 movie of his?(the link you have posted) 

No i am not defending bollywood instead i am saying i agree with your concern but there are few people who still have or at least show some decency while copying too.
__________________________________________________________________________________

Now lets forget bollywood sh**e and come to indian cinema.



.jRay. said:


> ^ koi mil gaya was the et ripoff



Dude do you know that E.T may be a hit but its a highly controversial film of its time. Even i was not aware of this fact. It itself has a stamp of plagiarism. If i remember correctly there was an article in Times of india few months back in the editorial section regarding plagiarism in the movies. Where the author (I forgot his name. who is based in new york) himself admitted that he has gone through the original script and it does have similarities with ET. 
A brief account of it is given here : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E.T._the_Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2013)

Actually the story of ET is that it was copied from Satyajit Ray was going to produce and direct and Indian-American movie called The Alien which was to be set in Bengal. It was about an Alien that comes to a village in Bengal and befriends a boy who has some minor mental problems. However due to certain problems the movie could not go into production. Spielberg then later came up with a similar story and made ET. Rakesh Roshan then ripped off ET. So, its kind of full circle. However, we must note that Hritik's character in Koi Mil Gaya is mentally retarded so that one point is more faithful to Satyajit Ray's original. But, the rest of the movie is uncannily similar to ET.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 1, 2013)

^^Yes as you have mentioned it. It went on full circle.(Spielberg was accused.However somehow they managed to dissolve the issue quickly & nothing could be proved accurately). Also yes later half of the movie (KMG) certainly leans more towards E.T. probably due to the climax (Also I don't know what was the climax in ray's script).

Here is another link containing a bit of more info posted by a member "Galeo Rhinus".: Was Spielberg’s ET based on a Satyajit Ray Script? | Quick Take - As It Happens 

Now rakesh roshan smelling profit cleverly ripped good parts of both (the film & that script) and made a masala movie called "koi mil gaya". Now it is another example of a good copy. At least you cannot say it was a bad film.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 1, 2013)

Woah Krish 3 has got really good reviews. Gotta watch it now 

Want to watch Rush though


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 1, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Gotta watch it now
> 
> Want to watch Rush though


Hide! Before the hipsters of this forum bash you



Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theterminator (Nov 1, 2013)

watching saheb biwi aur gangster returns... man haven't they made a joke of the original title..


----------



## srkmish (Nov 1, 2013)

Enthiran was damn entertaining and the CGI was impressive as well. Have 0 expectations from Krrish 3, will see the movie though.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> watching saheb biwi aur gangster returns... man haven't they made a joke of the original title..



Though true with The Hangover too  (especially 3rd part  )


----------



## sksundram (Nov 4, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Enthiran was damn entertaining and the CGI was impressive as well. Have 0 expectations from Krrish 3, will see the movie though.



No expectation but will watch.. How come sir,  seems like a family guy..


----------



## Sarath (Nov 4, 2013)

Saw Krissh 3  today. It's worth a watch. But reviews are mixed. I liked it, my family didn't. Few friends are on either side of the boat too.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 4, 2013)

It's been a while since I have seen a hindi movie with solid story/plot. Last one I remember was "Kahaani" starring Vidya Balan.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 6, 2013)

^ Solid story movies are rare be it english or hindi or other regional movies

Afaik Malayalam movies are the most relevant and rich story based movies. I have watched so many and I do not even understand the language (at all).


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

Marathi TV Shows/Movies have the best stories according to me
A pity the Marathi peoples + regional parties dont care about it


----------



## Desmond (Nov 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Marathi TV Shows/Movies have the best stories according to me
> A pity the Marathi peoples + regional parties dont care about it



I will have to agree with that. Marathi movies have some of the best stories but it is still very niche over here. However production quality is coming up slowly. 

To be honest, I like the current state of Marathi cinema. If it gets more popular, then its quality will go down and it might become as cheap as bollywood or any other such movies.


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 6, 2013)

Sarath said:


> ^ Solid story movies are rare be it english or hindi or other regional movies
> 
> Afaik Malayalam movies are the most relevant and rich story based movies. I have watched so many and I do not even understand the language (at all).



I can vouch for that, though not all are perfect only realism sells here


----------



## Sarath (Nov 7, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> I can vouch for that, though not all are perfect only realism sells here



Yeah. That is why I've been able to watch it without understanding the language. 

Both my parents are fluent in Malayalam, so they would show us some awesome movies. I'm glad they did. Ofc I'm not talking about all movies.

The thing is they don't have a god like following for heroes so when they deliver it's pure talent. I loved that.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Marathi TV Shows/Movies have the best stories according to me
> A pity the Marathi peoples + regional parties dont care about it





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I will have to agree with that. Marathi movies have some of the best stories but it is still very niche over here. However production quality is coming



I lived in New Panvel (part of Navi Mumbai now) for a major part of my life and never knew they had a Marathi film industry. The presence of Bollywood has completely overshadowed the regional industry.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 7, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Yeah. That is why I've been able to watch it without understanding the language.
> 
> Both my parents are fluent in Malayalam, so they would show us some awesome movies. I'm glad they did. Ofc I'm not talking about all movies.
> 
> ...



Lol.A while back a certain regional party was pressurissing cinema owners to slash ticket prices of Marathi films.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 8, 2013)

since when pilots and flight control room crew are wearing cheap-ass frontech headphones??  and  why the fcuk vivek oberoy is wearing a suit made of scrape aluminum and that thrown away cricket helmet from his neighbour hood kid?? 

Krrish-3 watched by fast forwarding


----------



## theserpent (Nov 9, 2013)

Secondly A380 Don't fly to INDIA.Emirates flyed it for 1 day,Thanks to a dog in the delhi airport Runway they cancelled their plans xD


----------



## Sarath (Nov 9, 2013)

^A380 are banned because our regional carriers dont have one and the seat sharing agreement means it is not viable for foreign carries to use them too. 

Ticket prices will drop if they start using A380s and Indian carriers cant compete with than so they sought a ban on them. 

Same reason why our airports weren't upgraded for the A380s


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2013)

Sarath said:


> ^A380 are banned because our regional carriers dont have one and the seat sharing agreement means it is not viable for foreign carries to use them too.
> 
> Ticket prices will drop if they start using A380s and Indian carriers cant compete with than so they sought a ban on them.
> 
> Same reason why our airports weren't upgraded for the A380s



Doesn't Air India have a few A380s?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 10, 2013)

Sarath said:


> ^A380 are banned because our regional carriers dont have one and the seat sharing agreement means it is not viable for foreign carries to use them too.
> 
> Ticket prices will drop if they start using A380s and Indian carriers cant compete with than so they sought a ban on them.
> 
> Same reason why our airports weren't upgraded for the A380s



Stupid India.
Why Indian airline is profitiable anyway?Other than Indigo


----------



## iwannaberockstar (Nov 10, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Doesn't Air India have a few A380s?






No, they don't have A 380s. I think you might be referring to Boeing 787 Dreamliner. The Dreamliner is also one of the newest breed of airplanes which has been ordered by countless airlines the world over.
But sadly, its been delayed by late delivery times and also plagued by many teething problems; like the battery packs catching fire and partial system failures.
They rolled out the Dreamliners a bit too soon, without comprehensive in-house testing, its been said.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Stupid India.
> Why Indian airline is profitiable anyway?Other than Indigo



Isn't Spicejet improving?


----------



## Sarath (Nov 10, 2013)

^ 400cr loss last quarter


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 10, 2013)

Well krish 3 suks
Oh wait,
This is the wrong thread i guess
This is the "Anti-Indian Airliner thread" isn't it?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2013)

What's with all the flight discussions? Even the admin is going off topic.

I have heard how much Krish 3 sucks but I feel strangely curious to see how much. I won't be spending my hard earned money in the theater for that though.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What's with all the flight discussions? Even the admin is going off topic.
> 
> I have heard how much Krish 3 sucks but I feel strangely curious to see how much. I won't be spending my hard earned money in the theater for that though.



i will try to get a copy of the ahem copy of the movie to check the epic fail which is krish 3


----------



## Sarath (Nov 11, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What's with all the flight discussions? Even the admin is going off topic.
> 
> I have heard how much Krish 3 sucks but I feel strangely curious to see how much. I won't be spending my hard earned money in the theater for that though.



I'm sure you would enjoy it. 

Now that I think of it, maybe I enjoy these movies because I don't earn. Heck I don't even use my pocket money for movies. 


-------

No admins here bro. I hope you ain't referring to the humble section moderater which is me.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2013)

Sarath said:


> I'm sure you would enjoy it.
> 
> Now that I think of it, maybe I enjoy these movies because I don't earn. Heck I don't even use my pocket money for movies.
> 
> ...



I thought you were an admin.

BTW, is Krish 3 better than Ra.one?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 11, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What's with all the flight discussions? Even the admin is going off topic.
> 
> I have heard how much Krish 3 sucks but I feel strangely curious to see how much. I won't be spending my hard earned money in the theater for that though.



Krrish 3,

1. he cant fly, no really, he just jumps better than anyone ( while jumping between buildings looks down in *FPS* mode and thus we know the scene is taken from amazing spider man while his nostalgic first jump)

2. An airplane was about to crash because of some hydraulic failure , pilot,co-pilot and all ground control team tried handle the situation wearing very very cheap headsets bought from snapdeal, nothing was told to the cabin passengers except to fasten their seat-belts, still they tried to  look worried like nine hell and failed, no oxygen masks were provided during the lengthy, risky touch-down procedure, while krrish acting as the absorber in front wheel.

3. Kaal's minions, a super-evil-yet-unusually-hot kangana who's actual powers were unrevealing except morphing herself into lame-ass less significant characters, and falling in love in nano-seconds with krrish following dance and smooch sequences. later dies in Krrish's arms saying nothing even she had major problem with Krrish's dual-wife CrossfireX future.

4. Toad man, nothing much to say except he had the *sunshade* in his forehead instead at his house, and his tongue shoots 30 feet, can destroy cars.

5. The movie was targeted to child audience? as we could assume from the scene , kaal makes a exhaust fan spin in opposite direction and sends two of his totally failed scientists to be *shredded to pieces but only two small drops of blood spilled* (anemia)?, he did it while talking to his father ( who also is Krissh's father) got interrupted by them, and killed them with an attitude "main papa se baat kar raha tha bhenc**, beech me kiun aya?" --anger management. Well, before this happened, we saw seven-year-old virus victim dies, weeping, her face disfigured and bloody. In another scene, actual news archive footage shows African infants covered in oozing, bloody sores and covered in flies. Kaal dies a horrific, skin melting, gut spilling, liquid death while his body blasted to smithereens by focused sunlight from i-dont-remember-how-many focus-crystals.

Still better than RA-ONE


P.S.- Krrish could fly, he did it while fighting with Kaal like superm...did with z.., guess he thought it less required to fly while saving an airplane carrying more than 100 people who were about to die.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 11, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Krrish 3



Chacha chaudhary is better than this sh!t


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 11, 2013)

^^ u just pissed "saabu" off by even mentioning Chacha in the comparisn


----------



## Sarath (Nov 11, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> BTW, is Krish 3 better than Ra.one?



You didn't watch it yet? Watch that and Ender's game. But if you had to watch one I would call for the latter. 

Yeah, it's better than Ra.One for sure. I'm not sure you'll enjoy it but being the OP of this thread, your inputs are essential


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2013)

Ender's Game is out?

Damn! I had been waiting for this one for so long.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ender's Game --2/10, Harrison Sir, seriously WTF ? i mean WHAAT THE FCUK is wrong with Hollywood this time? that 2 mark is given for the usual quota of CGI and Graphics Visuals given to Movies and thats it.. cant wait for Screenjunkies to spank it hard with Honest Trailer.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Ender's Game --2/10, Harrison Sir, seriously WTF ? i mean WHAAT THE FCUK is wrong with Hollywood this time? that 2 mark is given for the usual quota of CGI and Graphics Visuals given to Movies and thats it.. cant wait for Screenjunkies to spank it hard with Honest Trailer.



Again OT.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 11, 2013)

^^ a contextual and necessary one., i'm planning to go *with Bollywood* for a while, Ender's Game was excruciating XP in a Hall.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 11, 2013)

Gollum said:


> i will try to get a copy of the ahem copy of the movie to check the epic fail which is krish 3



i got one from p********. Krish 3 is so epic fail that its not even worth getting a ahem copy.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 11, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I thought you were an admin.
> 
> BTW, is Krish 3 better than Ra.one?



It is possible for something to be worse than Ra.one?


----------



## Sarath (Nov 11, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Ender's Game is out?
> 
> Damn! I had been waiting for this one for so long.



K3 got 4.5 stars and Enders got 2.5 or 3.5 idk. I think they should be swapped.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2013)

why do all my friends consider K3 to be a really good movie when its absolutely pathetic.. Some of them even consider it to be the greatest action hero movie of all time .. 
Most of them havent seen the likes of Dark Knight or Avengers to compare to lol
Seriously, I need to make new friends


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 12, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> why do all my friends consider K3 to be a really good movie when its absolutely pathetic.. Some of them even consider it to be the greatest action hero movie of all time ..
> Most of them havent seen the likes of Dark Knight or Avengers to compare to lol
> Seriously, I need to make new friends



No offence to anybody intended but there are n00bs (on FB) who don't even have a slight knowledge about Comics/Manga/Anime/Video Game characters and think that Krrish can literally do anything. 

a person from the same herd posted that Krrish 3 crossed 200 Crore mark *WORLDWIDE* in 10 days. 
(apparently he didn't knew 200 crore rupees is less than 32 million usd, slightly higher than the budget of District 9, which is a hell lot better movie) 

200+ Crore rupees wasted.

there are people who don't watch Hollywood superhero movies (even the dubbed ones), because according to them, the story goes over their heads but watched K3 because it has Hrithik Roshan with super powers.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 12, 2013)

^^I second this. 
Well said man I saw this man on fb status stating that the maker of Avenger should see k3 to show what does action actually means and I was like


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2013)

$hadow said:


> ^^I second this.
> Well said man I saw this man on fb status stating that the maker of Avenger should see k3 to show what does action actually means and I was like



link please


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sarath said:


> K3 got 4.5 stars and Enders got 2.5 or 3.5 idk. I think they should be swapped.



no need, K3 can still qualify as a comedy movie, Ender's cant.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 12, 2013)

$hadow said:


> ^^I second this.
> Well said man I saw this man on fb status stating that the maker of Avenger should see k3 to show what does action actually means and I was like




*i.imgur.com/ilPLwm7.gif


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Ender's Game --2/10, Harrison Sir, seriously WTF ? i mean WHAAT THE FCUK is wrong with Hollywood this time? that 2 mark is given for the usual quota of CGI and Graphics Visuals given to Movies and thats it.. cant wait for Screenjunkies to spank it hard with Honest Trailer.



Really? Man, the book was so great, how could they **** that up?



$hadow said:


> ^^I second this.
> Well said man I saw this man on fb status stating that the maker of Avenger should see k3 to show what does action actually means and I was like



Comparing Krish to Avengers? WTF. Avengers have a long history dating back to the comic book era. Krish by comparison is something Rakesh Roshan came up after watching a couple of superhero movies after a bad hangover.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 12, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Really? Man, the book was so great, how could they **** that up?



never read the book, i think its time for me check the story there. its just that playing stupid ass games in the name of building up an Army Against Alien Invasion, totally obliterated my interest in the movie.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2013)

The book was more philosophical and thought provoking. I am sure they trimmed the story for the movie.

PS: Haven't seen the movie yet.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2013)

*media.santabanta.com/newsite/cinemascope/feed/dhoom3-9.jpg
sooooo original :/
They didnt even spare the font


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 12, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Comparing Krish to Avengers? WTF. Avengers have a long history dating back to the comic book era. Krish by comparison is something Rakesh Roshan came up after watching a couple of superhero movies after a bad hangover.





Krrish 3 should be called Frankenstien 3
considering it is made from characters ripped off from different films 

And i don't get the logic behind the character of Kaya(Kangana) in K3
the "lore" says that she is half woman-half chameleon
Not what does a chameleon do?It changes its colour to blend in with the environment therefore becoming kind of invisible
Now what does Kaya do? she can shapeshift into any person/animal.Wut? Shouldn't she be capable of turning Invisible? Instead of this shapeshifting crap
If they are rip-offing mystique atleast they should have made a sensible backstory for her


----------



## Flash (Nov 12, 2013)

Lets wait for Krrish 4. Pa Krrish fiddles with time-space continuum, and make Krrish to teleport to the dc comics timeline, where krrish will fight with Darkseid. 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> the "lore" says that she is half woman-half chameleon



I think, they meant this *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chameleon_(comics)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 12, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Lets wait for Krrish 4. Pa Krrish fiddles with time-space continuum, and make Krrish to teleport to the dc comics timeline, where krrish will fight with Darkseid.



Retard Roshan died actually afaik
only Krrish and baby krrissh remain


----------



## Flash (Nov 12, 2013)

Rakesh Roshan said:
			
		

> "I will start working on the sequel soon. Due to public demand, we may include some sidekick characters as well,"



I'll start working on Krrish 3 sequel soon: Rakesh Roshan - Entertainment - DNA

Nightwing, Bucky Barnes, Robin ???? 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Retard Roshan died actually afaik
> only Krrish and baby krrissh remain



Whatif Pa Krrish is actually a LMD? 
Remember, Son of Coul?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 12, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I'll start working on Krrish 3 sequel soon: Rakesh Roshan - Entertainment - DNA
> 
> *Nightwing, Bucky Barnes, Robin ???? *
> 
> ...



More like "Baby Krrish"
Who will be a ripoff of these characters

ya lol
Retard Roshan may be an LMD.


----------



## Flash (Nov 12, 2013)

Whatif Bollywood thinks of upcoming "Batman Vs Superman"??


Spoiler



Krrish Vs Ra.One


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 12, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Whatif Bollywood thinks of upcoming "Batman Vs Superman"??
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That would be more like Superman vs Ironman
Bollywood has no "superhero" like


----------



## Flash (Nov 12, 2013)

We can't blame Indian moviemakers, because most of them are comfortable with masala movies with 3 fights, 4 songs, 1 dead scene and 1 love scene. 
Though directors like Roshan dare to make superhero movies, they should do lot of research on creating one who does not resemble any of the current ones.

There are only 2 possible reasons why Krrish 3 suck
1. Either Roshan is not aware of superheroes in comics like Kaal or Kaya or
2. He thought Indians are not aware of superheroes like Mystique, Robocop, Iron man, Toad, whatever they've ripped from Comicverse..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 12, 2013)

gearbox said:


> we can't blame indian moviemakers, because most of them are comfortable with masala movies with 3 fights, 4 songs, 1 dead scene and 1 love scene.
> Though directors like roshan dare to make superhero movies, they should do lot of research on creating one who does not resemble any of the current ones.
> 
> There are only 2 possible reasons why krrish 3 suck
> ...



100% 10/10 that is the reason


----------



## sksundram (Nov 12, 2013)

Let me put it this way.. When shaktiman was airing first time on dd1,i was a big fan. I still remember how i used to bunk classes to watch it at my friend's. I was in class 5. At that time i have not been introduced to Hollywood flicks. It was all bollywood movies airing on dd1. But if shaktiman would have been introduced to me first tym NOW , i would have given it a negative rating coz the time is different and so my taste. Same case wid krish and krish3... What i failed to understand is that why those people who appreciate slick vfx in movies still vouch for crappy movies like krish and defend it with tags like budget constraints et al

For all i know... I watch a movie only if it's high on entertainment and must not bore me.. I don't look for hidden messages or something like that...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 12, 2013)

@dead5,funny gif.only afro characters i remember are from cowboy bebop & afro samurai so what series is this from.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 12, 2013)

This made my day..probably my month too..


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2013)

sksundram said:


> Let me put it this way.. When shaktiman was airing first time on dd1,i was a big fan. I still remember how i used to bunk classes to watch it at my friend's. I was in class 5. At that time i have not been introduced to Hollywood flicks. It was all bollywood movies airing on dd1. But if shaktiman would have been introduced to me first tym NOW , i would have given it a negative rating coz the time is different and so my taste. Same case wid krish and krish3... What i failed to understand is that why those people who appreciate slick vfx in movies still vouch for crappy movies like krish and defend it with tags like budget constraints et al
> 
> For all i know... I watch a movie only if it's high on entertainment and must not bore me.. I don't look for hidden messages or something like that...



Budget constraint is a very weak argument. The first Paranormal Activity movie had a budget of a mere $15,000 but exceeded everyone's expectations, the same can't be said about its sequels though.



ashs1 said:


> This made my day..probably my month too..



Say what!!??

Lol...read the comments on that video.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 12, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> This made my day..probably my month too..



iski aukat bhi hai kya Heath Ledger se compare karne ki

Heath Ledger might be rolling in his grave


----------



## Sarath (Nov 13, 2013)

sksundram said:


> Let me put it this way.. When shaktiman was airing first time on dd1,i was a big fan. I still remember how i used to bunk classes to watch it at my friend's. I was in class 5. At that time i have not been introduced to Hollywood flicks. It was all bollywood movies airing on dd1. But if shaktiman would have been introduced to me first tym NOW , i would have given it a negative rating coz the time is different and so my taste. Same case wid krish and krish3... What i failed to understand is that why those people who appreciate slick vfx in movies still vouch for crappy movies like krish and defend it with tags like budget constraints et al
> For all i know... I watch a movie only if it's high on entertainment and must not bore me.. I don't look for hidden messages or something like that...



I wanted to watch krrish 3 for some crappy CGI action but for good or bad it was pretty decent. It does seem like a movie aimed more at kids though. The main reason I enjoy these movies is because I never compare them. 

But then I've never come across anyone who liked this movie 



Gearbox said:


> There are only 2 possible reasons why Krrish 3 suck
> 1. Either Roshan is not aware of superheroes in comics like Kaal or Kaya or
> 2. He thought Indians are not aware of superheroes like Mystique, Robocop, Iron man, Toad, whatever they've ripped from Comicverse..



I don't think many are. Even among some of my college mates I can find people (most of them) who have no idea about x men but they would know about other superheroes like super, bat, spidy man. Rip them off and there would be a huge hue and cry but even then no one would care. 

We also had some unique characters in Krissh 3 like Vivek Oberoi playing "Scrapman". He gets all that awesome power and he uses it to make a suit out of scrap metal. I was pretty disappointed with that.


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Bollywood *Indian Cinema* has no *UNIQUE* "superhero" like


The 10 most spectacularly oddball superheroes of Indian cinema

Fixed that for you..
It has.. But most are funny


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> The 10 most spectacularly oddball superheroes of Indian cinema
> 
> Fixed that for you..
> It has.. But most are funny



*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/7419723410_cd01225d34_z_zps5ddad022.jpg


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> *i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/7419723410_cd01225d34_z_zps5ddad022.jpg



*Puts on fake sidhu voice*

Thoko Taali!
Khadka de!

Anyone watch "Rakshak"?


----------



## quagmire (Dec 15, 2013)

Abhishek Bachchan: Dhoom is my film and I am the hero


----------



## Desmond (Dec 15, 2013)

God! Such attitude. He should know that he is nobody if not for his dad.


----------



## silverlight4 (Jan 9, 2014)

Guys, what do you think of Ram-Leela the film universally acclaimed by our intelligent critics. It has broken all records and it is the most ridiculous thing ever made by an Indian. I almost fainted when I heard it got 5 star rating by critics!


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2014)

I haven't seen it and I am not sure if I want to. But if someone can give an honest review over here, I could think about it.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 10, 2014)

Didn't watch it. Not ever going to.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 10, 2014)

silverlight4 said:


> Guys, what do you think of Ram-Leela the film universally acclaimed by our intelligent critics. *It has broken all records* and it is the most ridiculous thing ever made by an Indian. I almost fainted when I heard it got 5 star rating by critics!



Who cares about over hyped and over calculated records which don't even make 10% of a Hollywood Movie's budget. these baseless records Bollywood makes is just non sense.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2014)

Now that I think about it, most of the bollywood movies are marketed as record breaking box office hits, so cannot trust the ads.


----------



## srkmish (Jan 10, 2014)

Ram leela is a mess. Just extravgant display of colors and festivals. No proper plot or coherence


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2014)

I think people need to pay attention to the trailer before going to watch such movies. If the trailer does not clearly state what the movies plot synopsis is, then their is 99% chance that it's some bullshit marketing ploy. Ram Leela's trailer does not make it clear as well and therefore I was convinced that nothing good would come out of it.

Also, people need to stop encouraging such movies. Such movies are just investments for the rich people who probably want to dump their black money and reap legit taxed income. Only a money minded film maker would not care about a decent plot because they don't have any regard for the "consumers", how can they have any regard for the film they make for them?


----------



## srkmish (Jan 10, 2014)

To be fair to bansali, i dont think he makes movies to churn money. On the contrary, he is obsessed with  the grand affairs of celebrations and festivity and tries to portray that on celluloid but IMO , he fails to grab viewer's attention as all this collates to a jumbled mess. Frankly i dont like any of his movies. Devdas was an absolute snoozefest. The only director whose movies are great and worth rewatching is raju hirani. Loved munnabhai and 3 idiots. Yes there are some cheesy moments, but as a whole its humorous, warm and very entertaining.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2014)

srkmish said:


> To be fair to bansali, i dont think he makes movies to churn money. On the contrary, he is obsessed with  the grand affairs of celebrations and festivity and tries to portray that on celluloid but IMO , he fails to grab viewer's attention as all this collates to a jumbled mess. Frankly i dont like any of his movies. Devdas was an absolute snoozefest. The only director whose movies are great and worth rewatching is raju hirani. Loved munnabhai and 3 idiots. Yes there are some cheesy moments, but as a whole its humorous, warm and very entertaining.



But filming celebrations don't make good movies either. Devdas could have been better if the plot was not boring as hell. I agree that the first Munnabhai was a pretty cool movie (watched when Digit gave its DVD for subscription) and probably the only one I would recommend others to watch.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 10, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If the trailer does not clearly state what the movies plot synopsis is, then their is 99% chance that it's some bullshit marketing ploy.



I beg to differ mate.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=827FNDpQWrQ

No plot synopsis. 
But one of the best trailers I've ever seen.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> I beg to differ mate.
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=827FNDpQWrQ
> 
> ...



Then....er....why do Bollywood trailers that are similar seem so crappy?

That trailer is not so crappy. You can figure out that it has something to do with space, which itself tells that the movie could be good. When you watch a trailer where actors just dance around for the duration of the trailer, what can you make of it? What are they implying? 

"Come watch this movie to see us dance", Or "come watch this actress do an item number". 

"Is there anything else?"

"Nope, just the dance"

PS : Looking forward to watch Interstellar.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 11, 2014)

Some trailers as really crappy.  They just don't know how to make a good trailer. But with experience we know the art of filtering the good from the bad.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2014)

A trailer should show the good portions of the movie without revealing too much of the plot, just enough to get the gist of the movie. What would you understand when you watch Bollywood movie trailers?


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 15, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What would you understand when you watch Bollywood movie trailers?



Names of films it is 'inspired' by...


----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Names of films it is 'inspired' by...



Even that is not clear always. I had the misfortune of watching Rajneeti only to find out that the whole premise was copied from Godfather, even some of the dialogues.


----------



## silverlight4 (Jan 20, 2014)

> Who cares about over hyped and over calculated records which don't even make 10% of a Hollywood Movie's budget. these baseless records Bollywood makes is just non sense.



Its not just about breaking records, its about the critical acclaim. Rajeev Masand included sh*tcrappers like this & Shudh Desi Romance in his top 5 list, that's what society has come down to! People like trash stuff so much, that critics have started including them in their best movies lists.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 20, 2014)

As every Tom, Dick and Harry starts making movies as fast moving products to be sold, I think such a scene was inevitable. Bollywood cannot grow until it experiments with more diverse subject matter such as sci-fi and horror. But, we are limited either by budget or lack of creative ideas (that seem somewhat believable and/or unexpected) for the same. Budget is not an excuse since awesome movies have been made for much less. Every damn movie is a romantic, romantic-comedy and/or romantic-drama. F***ing enough with it already!!

Also, people like such crap because since birth, they have known nothing else other than such movies and they are too afraid to explore (not sure if it is in their nature or just don't want to take the trouble) outside their comfort zone. Also, perhaps if they watch some relatively intelligent movie, they become aware of how dumb they really are and take solace in the crap that they know and love. As the quality of films drop, the future generations will develop an even worse taste in movies and consequently future movies would become more worse. I wonder when and how it will all end.


----------



## Flash (Jan 20, 2014)

It's not about Bollywood alone. All Indian moviemakers are like that. 
They are happy to spend 1 Crore on a 5-minute song, rather than producing it for a new idea.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 20, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> As every Tom, Dick and Harry starts making movies as fast moving products to be sold, I think such a scene was inevitable. Bollywood cannot grow until it experiments with more diverse subject matter such as sci-fi and horror. But, we are limited either by budget or lack of creative ideas (that seem somewhat believable and/or unexpected) for the same. Budget is not an excuse since awesome movies have been made for much less. Every damn movie is a romantic, romantic-comedy and/or romantic-drama. F***ing enough with it already!!
> 
> Also, people like such crap because since birth, they have known nothing else other than such movies and they are too afraid to explore (not sure if it is in their nature or just don't want to take the trouble) outside their comfort zone. Also, perhaps if they watch some relatively intelligent movie, they become aware of how dumb they really are and take solace in the crap that they know and love. As the quality of films drop, the future generations will develop an even worse taste in movies and consequently future movies would become more worse. *I wonder when and how it will all end.*



*static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pub/images/idiocracy.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Jan 24, 2014)

Someone tell me why the hell are Salman Khan and Sanjay Dutt still roaming free? One hunted deer illegally and was involved in a hit and run. The other indirectly helped in bombings that has claimed several lives of our own fellow men.



Inceptionist said:


> *static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pub/images/idiocracy.jpg



Damn. So many people have suggested me this movie. Looks like its about time I watched it.


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2014)

Completely agree with some of the above comments [ did not rrad all posts though dur to short time ] Anyway, these are the reasons why I stopped watching any and all desi films for a long time [ may be 10 years now ]. I avoid every songs too.

The special effects and action used in some overhyped movies just gives me a headache .  No!  I don't intentionally watch them but had to during some TV adds.

Talking about audience most of them just loves romantic movies like a bunch of sheep  Our movie makers should take a lesson from Pather Panchali. Make a movie for the love of making it not thinking about how much you're gonna make out of it.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 2, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Someone tell me why the hell are Salman Khan and Sanjay Dutt still roaming free? One hunted deer illegally and was involved in a hit and run. The other indirectly helped in bombings that has claimed several lives of our own fellow men.



Me and my friend was talking about Salman one day and a female colleague asked why you hate him so much.
When we said about his crimes, her reply was that it was just a mistake.
WTF???

If George Cloony or Brad Pitt has done something similar, they would be in jail right now no matter what their fans are saying.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 3, 2014)

Bollywood produces mainly, romantic movies, but that too at times are so crappy and overhyped, that it cant match to foreign movies...

and since Inception even the hollywood standard has gone more higher, and by the day passes, indian movies are going backward and now mainly targets rural audience ..

no its very hard to see movies like Mr X in Bombay, Khatta Meeta or Guide,, its over for movies in India


----------



## srkmish (Feb 3, 2014)

deepika winning best actress for ram leela tells the standard of movie making and judges of bollywood


----------



## Desmond (Feb 3, 2014)

Never ever trust any of the movie awards. The prizes are given on basis of who pays them more or who shows up for the shows. Ajay Devgn himself admitted that such a practice is prevalent among those who organize Filmfare awards and other movie awards.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 3, 2014)

I sometimes wonder if these so called actresses ( Deepika) actually consider themselves to be worthy of highest recognition as an actress or do they live in self delusion that they are great "actresses" and happily collect the filmfare trophy and feel their half assed efforts have been vindicated.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 3, 2014)

^ what would you think of yourself if 5 out of 10 people like you n appreciate?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 3, 2014)

Dude, Deepika Padukone is the daughter of Prakash Padukone, a renowned Indian Badminton Player. Pulling a few strings here and there would get her anywhere she want's to be. 

Same with Saif Ali Khan, he is the new Nawab of Pataudi, he could be anyone he wants as long as he knows where to throw money. His father Mansoor Ali Khan Pataudi was captain of the Indian cricket team and married Sharmila Tagore. You figure.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 3, 2014)

^ dude ppl like some actors/actresses other than their acting potential and so they are popular and hence their movies despite being crappy earn enough revenue because of such ppl.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 3, 2014)

Sadly, popularity sells these days. If you go and make a fool out of yourself in public, you will be more successful than someone who genuinely deserves credit. Why do you think movies based on scandals are more successful? Remember Shilpa Shetty's Big Brother stunt? She had slipped into obscurity before that, now she is a major figure and owns Rajasthan Royals.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 3, 2014)

Sadly popularity overrides potential almost everywhere :/


----------



## srkmish (Feb 3, 2014)

abhidev said:


> ^ what would you think of yourself if 5 out of 10 people like you n appreciate?



For my craft? People say i sing and play piano well , but i myself tell them i consider myself 4/10 at best and have lot to improve. Its about knowing your limitations and then trying to transcend them. I can shout at the top of my voice in every argument and people will think that i must be a great debater, but only i know that since i don't have strong points to debate, i am raising my voice (You can try this experiment, which i have done plenty of times - Show a fake conviction for anything in an argument- like supporting BJP or AAP, absoultely debate like a staunch fanatic of the fake cause you are supporting . Within 5 minutes, people will start thinking that you have some great dedication for nation's improvement while in actuality, you are just playing a game). You can lie to the whole world, but how can you lie to yourself.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 3, 2014)

That's what...ppl move forward fooling others.... There is a Marathi saying - Jasa Dista Tasa Nasta Mhanun Jag Phasta.... it's equivalent to  All that glitters isn't gold


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 3, 2014)

I tried to watch Kofee with Kkaran. It was like watching a back patting session (I was going for a better and more suitable analogy, if you know what I mean). Guests and hosts patting each others backs for an hour. And people like it. WTF???


----------



## sksundram (Feb 3, 2014)

Imran hashmi and Mahesh bhatt deserve a salute for making karan johar not s#it praise unnecessarily on koffee wid karan.. The best ep.. Hashmi just nailed it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2014)

if someone helps you, please refrain from thanking him, instead kindly help 3 more people by asking them not to watch jai ho.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 4, 2014)

Watched the mall fight scene in jai ho and it was really funny as he was yelling every 2 min


----------



## Desmond (Feb 4, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Imran hashmi and Mahesh bhatt deserve a salute for making karan johar not s#it praise unnecessarily on koffee wid karan.. The best ep.. Hashmi just nailed it.



What happened? Is there a video?


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Watched the mall fight scene in jai ho and it was really funny as he was yelling every 2 min



it was "bad breath attack", you wont realize how scared  $hitless you are until you smell it. Check the reactions of the enemies after they were hit, clearly their facial expressions show a sign of trauma mixed with perplexed/crippled state of reflex. It also helps 3 people by implicitly telling them not to brush everyday if they want serious vengeance on street side button-men.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 4, 2014)

Expressions of the goons were over the top


----------



## sksundram (Feb 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What happened? Is there a video?



Yeah.. Check this out *youtube.com/watch?v=pb-GbHZ8g5I


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 7, 2014)

believe it or not 

Vidya Balan was consideered for the Padmashri award... becos she acted in movies like Dirty Picture

what the hell happening in this country..


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 7, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> believe it or not
> 
> Vidya Balan was consideered for the Padmashri award... becos she acted in movies like Dirty Picture
> 
> what the hell happening in this country..


But Vidhya balan does some nice piece of acting , even though if she doesn't looks that gorgeously stunning and beautiful. You can also consider her role in the movie "Kahaani" , and I must say it was outstanding as per Indian standards.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 7, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> believe it or not
> 
> Vidya Balan was consideered for the Padmashri award... becos she acted in movies like Dirty Picture
> 
> what the hell happening in this country..


dude but acting is acting..whatever picture it may be...
i dont know about the award nor have i seen dirty picture


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 7, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> But Vidhya balan does some nice piece of acting , even though if she doesn't looks that gorgeously stunning and beautiful.



Beauty is a matter of opinion. And in my opinion, Vidya Balan looks gorgeous.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 7, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> dude but acting is acting..whatever picture it may be...
> i dont know about the award nor have i seen dirty picture



Be glad you didn't. Only sexual innuendos and a story with the depth of a fish pond. Also, nothing really dirty about it.


----------



## 10 numberi (Feb 7, 2014)

when people like these exits (Including the guys who commented there) what more can you expect.

Jai Ho Review by KRK | | KRK Live | Bollywood - YouTube


----------



## srkmish (Feb 8, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Beauty is a matter of opinion. And in my opinion, Vidya Balan looks gorgeous.



Curvaceous with a cute face and lovely smile. One of the best looking women


----------



## Desmond (Feb 8, 2014)

Agreed. But looks don't always translate to acting skills. But this seems to be the trend around Bollywood. Its all about looks. Russell Peters once said that he did not like Bollywood movies because it was always about looks over talent. Instead he liked about Tamil movies because it is never about looks in those movies (that was a joke).


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 8, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Beauty is a matter of opinion. And in my opinion, Vidya Balan looks gorgeous.



Right. But on an overall basis , majority of people will prefer Actress like Katrina Kaif , etc over Vidya because of looks. But when it comes to acting, you know it very well.


----------



## moniker (Feb 8, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> believe it or not
> 
> Vidya Balan was consideered for the Padmashri award... *becos she acted in movies like Dirty Picture *
> 
> what the hell happening in this country..



No, it's because she acted well in the movie Dirty Picture. Come on, not many would dare to play a fat promiscuous woman like she did. I didn't like the movie too as it had a bland plot, but that was because it was based on a real life story and didn't have room for masala.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 8, 2014)

Dirty picture is far better than these recent craps. It is based on real life of an actress & I believe it was executed well. Moreover I agree with you guys that vidya balan atleast can act & is far better than these new idiots.



sksundram said:


> Imran hashmi and Mahesh bhatt deserve a salute for making karan johar not s#it praise unnecessarily on koffee wid karan.. The best ep.. Hashmi just nailed it.


As someone mentioned in youtube Our great Emraan hashmi says he don't watch bollywood films & have very less knowledge about it . May be that's why most of his films are copied from hollywood!  agreed everyone has their views. But he never said why. Anyways its sad that he still expects people to see his films and people do that too.
Bhatt camp is pure business & nothing else Mahesh bhatt may have knowledge but is completely business oriented. He is very desperate to bring complete nudity & full sex scenes in bollywood too. I have seen heard many of his interviews & one thing is clear he strongly believes sex sells and can go to any extent to make his movies more steamy.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 8, 2014)

quan chi said:


> As someone mentioned in youtube Our great Emraan hashmi says he don't watch bollywood films & have very less knowledge about it . May be that's why most of his films are copied from hollywood!  agreed everyone has their views. But he never said why. Anyways its sad that he still expects people to see his films and people do that too.
> Bhatt camp is pure business & nothing else Mahesh bhatt may have knowledge but is completely business oriented. He is very desperate to bring complete nudity & full sex scenes in bollywood too. I have seen heard many of his interviews & one thing is clear he strongly believes sex sells and can go to any extent to make his movies more steamy.



Spot on observation of Mahesh Bhatt. He comes across as a very pretentious person.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 10, 2014)

Sometimes I do think these bollywood guys are right. In every show this bhatt boasts how much money he made by selling these semi soft porns. In the interview he says due to his kissings only Emraan hasmi could afford a 40 crore bunglow.

If public likes to throw money at stupid pictures like murder 2. Then they are bound to make such films in future too. After all money is what matters. By public I mean majority of those (idiots) who have just crossed the school boundary & entered the collage & guys in small towns & rual areas where education is still at its infancy. These people have no idea what a film is. 

Thus the proucers/directors doesn't care what we say because they know it won't fetch them any money.



10 numberi said:


> when people like these exits (Including the guys who commented there) what more can you expect.
> 
> Jai Ho Review by KRK | | KRK Live | Bollywood - YouTube



yeah true to some extent.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 10, 2014)

quan chi said:


> If public likes to throw money at stupid pictures like murder 2. Then they are bound to make such films in future too. After all money is what matters. By public I mean majority of those (idiots) who have just crossed the school boundary & entered the collage & guys in small towns & rual areas where education is still at its infancy. These people have no idea what a film is.
> 
> Thus the proucers/directors doesn't care what we say because they know it won't fetch them any money.



This statements sounds a bit classist to me. Availability or lack of money and/or education doesn't develop taste in movies (or music or books or any art for that matter). 

Highly educated people with a nice 6 figure salary can also be terrible movie viewers. Movies are still timepass for Indian people. People will buy ticket of any movie on weekend and this results in stupid masala films with large footprint getting more money as it is playing in 3500+ screens at a time while a good movie is playing in theatres which are few and far between. 

I have heard countless times that 'we went to watch xyz but ended up watching abc'.


----------



## harsh1387 (Feb 10, 2014)

True. Most of my friends and known circle are intelligent educated people but their taste in movies is Masala no brainers like chennai express. In this case I will say to each his own. As for me I had given up on bollywood long back.


----------



## snap (Feb 10, 2014)

educated and rich does not mean wise.  “Real knowledge is to know the extent of one’s ignorance.”


----------



## harsh1387 (Feb 10, 2014)

One sentence I can never understand which many critic reviews as well as user reviews mention - keep your brains at home and you will enjoy the movie. 
Now how the hell can someone do that? Atleast I can't. If I am watching a dabangg or chennai express or dhoom 3 my brain automatically analysis all aspects of story+screenplay+acting. 
We need more movies like TZP and kahaani.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 11, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> This statements sounds a bit classist to me. Availability or lack of money and/or education doesn't develop taste in movies (or music or books or any art for that matter).
> 
> Highly educated people with a nice 6 figure salary can also be terrible movie viewers. Movies are still timepass for Indian people. People will buy ticket of any movie on weekend and this results in stupid masala films with large footprint getting more money as it is playing in 3500+ screens at a time while a good movie is playing in theatres which are few and far between.
> 
> I have heard countless times that 'we went to watch xyz but ended up watching abc'.



I agree with you to some extent & respect your opinion. & No i am not any kind of "....IST" (where discrimination is concerned).
I think there is a bit of misunderstanding. May be due to my improper usage of words.

I am not focusing only on the education part. Its the mentality of the people.

You see the manager of a certain section of our company says he has seen many hollywood, bollywood etc etc movies but don't know who is the director of the matrix!

Anyways lets get back to the topic. What I want to say is people like these often sees movie like murder 2 etc mostly through torrent or by other means which you can very well understand.
Lets grade them as category "A".
Category A contains people who are busy,lazy,thinks a lot before spending,goes to a theater only once or twice in 6 months.Thus they only want to enjoy movie @ home. eg: Office Working or business (who are most of the time busy) class mostly.

Category "B". These people consists of people who have enough time in hand. If they don't have anything to do a local theater is their favourite place. You can easily guess which type of people would fit in here. eg: students, labours, some women., Crazy fan for certain stars/ production houses etc & must watch their first show. ...etc etc.

Category B is the major source of their income. Also add some category A guys to it who sometimes out of curiosity goes to a theater to see if the film is really that much entertaining but comes out with a regret! eg: chennai express! 

Btw If you do a little research you will find that these khan's have more fans in  rural parts of india as compared to any big cities of india. Thus I made that statement.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

Tell me about it. AFAIK, almost all of UP, Bihar etc are rabid Sallu fans. But one thing that I have noticed is that almost all Sallu fans lack brains to varying extents (probably because most of them are gym freaks).

Salman knows that he is set for life as long as such people exist. They will watch any crap that he makes and behind the scenes he probably laughs at their stupidity as he counts his money. People need to be educated about different movies at a younger age because later they will become too accustomed with bollywood movies to explore something else. They would not understand the concept because they were never exposed to it and therefore never know what to make of it. That is why there are so few (if not none) Sci-fi or Horror movies in Bollywood. Producers don't want to risk making such movies because the audience would not understand the concept of sci-fi or horror. 

The first Hollywood movie I watched was Terminator 2 : Judgement Day, when I was 6-7 years old. That movie blew my mind, a cyborg comes from the future to save the Connor family from another cyborg that was made of liquid metal. Such a concept was unimaginable, it just drove me nuts. That movie set a standard for me then. After that, bollywood movies just did not appeal to me anymore, the stories were too simplistic and common, just like the target audience for those movies. But everyone were into Bollywood with a selected few of my peers who even knew about hollywood movies. Since I don't easily give in to peer pressure, my taste in hollywood and world movies has persisted to this day. But I guess that is only my nature.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 11, 2014)

harsh1387 said:


> One sentence I can never understand which many critic reviews as well as user reviews mention - keep your brains at home and you will enjoy the movie.
> Now how the hell can someone do that? Atleast I can't. If I am watching a dabangg or chennai express or dhoom 3 my brain automatically analysis all aspects of story+screenplay+acting.
> We need more movies like TZP and kahaani.




They only meant  that you do either  of the following

1. go to the movie hall with those friends of yours who are bada$$ trouble makers, lose commentators , funny ...talks and laughs a lot( who you rarely watch a movie with) , watch the movie with all the productive activities they do over the movie, laugh your a$$ off with their comments and make some too, spend the money over this good time with some of your friends who you thought haven't grown up.

2. Download the movie, grab at least 3 large strong beers, or whiskey 200 ml at least, with some snacks, invite or don't invite some friends, doesn't matter...start the movie in you're home TV after 11 P.M, Drink and watch as you lose you're analytic sense and judgement gradually..doze off.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Tell me about it. AFAIK, almost all of UP, Bihar etc are rabid Sallu fans. But one thing that I have noticed is that almost all Sallu fans lack brains to varying extents (probably because most of them are gym freaks).
> 
> Salman knows that he is set for life as long as such people exist. They will watch any crap that he makes and behind the scenes he probably laughs at their stupidity as he counts his money. People need to be educated about different movies at a younger age because later they will become too accustomed with bollywood movies to explore something else. They would not understand the concept because they were never exposed to it and therefore never know what to make of it. That is why there are so few (if not none) Sci-fi or Horror movies in Bollywood. Producers don't want to risk making such movies because the audience would not understand the concept of sci-fi or horror.
> 
> The first Hollywood movie I watched was Terminator 2 : Judgement Day, when I was 6-7 years old. That movie blew my mind, a cyborg comes from the future to save the Connor family from another cyborg that was made of liquid metal. Such a concept was unimaginable, it just drove me nuts.* That movie set a standard for me then. After that, bollywood movies just did not appeal to me anymore, the stories were too simplistic and common, just like the target audience for those movies. *But everyone were into Bollywood with a selected few of my peers who even knew about hollywood movies. Since I don't easily give in to peer pressure, my taste in hollywood and world movies has persisted to this day. But I guess that is only my nature.



+10000000000000 to this.
Bollywood has turned into crapwood with all those mindless stunt, useless songs and worthless stories.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 12, 2014)

It now feels very irritating whenever there is any award show going on. Those cheap worthless jokes and praising each other unnecessarily feels so cheap. They constantly says chennai express is a super hit to irritate honest critics/viewers more.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2014)

They are just a bunch of monkeys picking each others backs. The Bollywood award ceremonies are not like the Academy Awards where a film Academy gives out awards on basis of the merit of the directors, actors, etc. Here, it is just awarded to the movies that sold well and to increase TRPs.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 12, 2014)

True fact : There are just, just too many good movies in foreign languages that if someone gets the hang of it once, its not to blame him if he just finds the so called Bollywood movies ridiculously crappy.

Very handful of movies made in "Hindi" language compared all-over film-space that can be watched as in a must-watch list.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2014)

How many Indian movies nominated for the Oscars so far? Only 3. I am not saying that Oscars are a de facto standard that movies are good, but still I would take the American Film Academy's judgement any day over our Filmfare magazine's judgement.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 12, 2014)

Even the oscars are not perfect they are also rigged to some extent. However since its international  they keep it within certain limits. But these bollywood awards are just as good as reality tv shows most of them are fixed and they just exchange awards with each other or buys it. 
100 crore club in bollywood means how they successfully made fool out of the foolish public! Thats it.

Certain category of actresses thinks they are super stars & goes on boasting about themselves. When in reality thats completely the opposite.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2014)

Name some actresses who know how to act.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 12, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Name some actresses who know how to act.



Priyanka chopra.


----------



## sksundram (Feb 12, 2014)

Konkona Sen, yami gautam, huma qureshi, richa chadda, parineeti chopra, alia bhatt.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 12, 2014)

quan chi said:


> It now feels very irritating whenever there is any award show going on. Those cheap worthless jokes and praising each other unnecessarily feels so cheap. They constantly says chennai express is a super hit to irritate honest critics/viewers more.



Only now? 

And I think these award shows are cheap. Especially compared to Academy or Golden Globes Awards. Starting from the stage to the 'performances', everything feels cheap and amateurish.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Only now?
> 
> And I think these award shows are cheap. Especially compared to Academy or Golden Globes Awards. Starting from the stage to the 'performances', everything feels cheap and amateurish.



I wouldn't say the Academy Awards are any perfect, but they are backed by the American Film Academy, which gives them some credibility.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 12, 2014)

Amongst those actresses who were named some of them are really overrated & their performance is not consistent. For the rest yes I agree they are good till now.


----------



## sksundram (Feb 12, 2014)

i haven't watched SOTY but my gut tells me that alia will give a good dose of acting in Highway as the rushes are great. I noticed parineeti in LvsRickyB and she was outstanding and it seemed that acting came natural to her. haven't seen any more of her movies. my gut is always right though.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 12, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I wouldn't say the Academy Awards are any perfect, but they are backed by the American Film Academy, which gives them some credibility.



I was only talking about the presentation. I often disagree with the winners and nominees, but the presentation itself is wonderful.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 13, 2014)

i was watching deewana yday ( shahrukh's debut)and it reaffirmed my opinion that 90s movies were awesome - simple stories, no overdose of drama- even in melodramatic scnes, the emotions felt genuine unlike today's movies, excellent side actors and melodious songs. imo 70s produced the best movies followed by 90s


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 13, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Name some actresses who know how to act.



Huma Qureshi (Gangs Of Wasseypur)


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 13, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Konkona Sen, yami gautam, huma qureshi, richa chadda, parineeti chopra, *Vidya Balan*.




Fixed


----------



## guru_da_preet (Feb 13, 2014)

I watched "The Lunchbox" yesterday, and this is probably the only Hindi movie I've watched in a year and have not felt the urge to punch the monitor... Before this movie "Madras cafe"was another such movie and before that GOW 1&2 ......

 The point I'm trying to make is that....Indian audience has stopped caring about what they want to watch and in turn filmmaker(most) have found a way to make their jobs easier and dol out sh!t movies....

Something has to change either the audience or the industry


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2014)

The poster of The Lunchbox was copied from the movie Looper. I am not sure about the rest of the movie though.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Feb 13, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The poster of The Lunchbox was copied from the movie Looper. I am not sure about the rest of the movie though.



Even if the movie was a copy(i don't know whether it is or not) the movie was good... Just like Barfi(korean movie....i think) I still liked the heck out of it..


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2014)

Barfi was a montage of Charlie Chaplin movies. Lol.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 13, 2014)

Barfi was still a good movie.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 13, 2014)

Lunchbox is not about time travel, mate. And those Looper posters were awful. 

And Barfi was a freaking snoozefest.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 13, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Barfi was still a good movie.



Yes i agree. even the makers were honest enough to admit it was a tribute to charlie chaplin.Even in the movie you can see his poster.
Barfi is a smart film which may require multiple viewings if you are not paying attention. From acting to direction everything was good. But yes it was little bit overrated. I don't see any valid reason to send it to the oscars!


----------



## Deadman (Feb 25, 2014)

I have already given up wasting money on bollywood movies. I am not one of those fools who believe in stupid trailers and paid reviews. 
I believe an intelligent film like inception will not be made until next 20 years.

@op spread your msg on whatsapp. Make ppl realize they are been fooled by a bunch of clowns and whores who just smell money and fame.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 25, 2014)

Deadman said:


> I have already given up wasting money on bollywood movies. I am not one of those fools who believe in stupid trailers and paid reviews.
> I believe an intelligent film like inception will not be made until next 20 years.
> 
> @op spread your msg on whatsapp. Make ppl realize they are been fooled by a bunch of clowns and whores who just smell money and fame.



Even if I do, it will fall on deaf ears.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 27, 2014)

Deadman said:


> I believe an intelligent film like inception will not be made until next 20 years.


There are far better examples than inception.

Anyways to make good films you need time,thinking power, money & most importantly audience good enough to appreciate your work.

I would like to reiterate bollywood & indian politics are almost same. Reason: The audience/ people in india. Inception would have been a commercial flop if it was made in india or by bollywood. All those big star fans would have slammed it.

"No smoking" was an experimental movie.Yes I agree that the movie was not that good due to unnecessary complexity it created.It was too much underrated.

Thats just an example. Big Film makers in india fears to do something new because they are not sure if the average indian audience is that much mature to accept it.

In India most of the profit comes from people who would love to see certain type of heroines dancing in skimpy clothes or those heroes having artificial gym made bodies. 

Hence to make profits bollywood has chosen the age old way which is used by most of the politicians in india. "fooling the people".

Anyways by mistake one day I switched to zee tv and zee cine awards 2014 was going on. Abhishek bachchan was saying dhoom 3 is a blockbuster hit and is the first movie in years to make 500 crores. I switched off the TV!


----------



## snap (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't particularly hate the movies but the people who praise/boast about them. Same goes for many things


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2014)

quan chi said:


> There are far better examples than inception.
> 
> Anyways to make good films you need time,thinking power, money & most importantly audience good enough to appreciate your work.
> 
> ...



1.  with this
2. 500 crores, pfffffff. its about 80 million USD, the same as the CGI costs of a hollywood movie


----------



## sksundram (Feb 27, 2014)

^ India is no US. So why the conversion and hence the comparison. These silly points are not helping.


----------



## harsh1387 (Feb 27, 2014)

Bollywood movies suck since last few years. I didn't see a single one in theatre for entire last year and same will happen this year. Though   people are praising Highway so might see it at home. 

It's not the fault of directors. If they experiment and make a hatke movie, it flops or doesn't generate much money. Barfi, gangs of waseypur were really good but didn't set box office on fire whereas  mindless junks like dabangg and Chennai express makes producers multi millionaires. And who doesn't likes money. 

Btw Inception was brilliant and one of my favorite but we do have much more intelligent movies in Hollywood.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VhhAK7QMifA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sksundram (Mar 4, 2014)

^angutha lagwale... rofl


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 4, 2014)

quan chi said:


>


fixed
lol " i <3 69" xD


----------



## suyash_123 (Mar 4, 2014)

Only 1 thing to add here from myself!

Indian People are the most laborious and hardworking people in world , may be it as IT, manufacuting, constuction any thing.
This People work day and night to get Western countries freedom to do more then basics of life

hence as std of living is high , they come up from daily labor works and there mind automatically upgrades and tyr to find some thing Unique and more advance things (and not regressive work)

hence Western country people work for some new concept where as poor Indians work for there daily labor work to get there wagers.

*hence mind set of indian people is : sunday hai : lets entertain : lets laugh, lets enjoy , let cool down our minds *

Because from monday same old thing ...

This is why masala movie , south indian remix and other so called entertainment movies make there mind cool and Enjoy !

BUT Movies like Inception, shutter island, will make there mind to work more as they keep on thinking about it and will not make them happy , cool down, joy etc.

i Know Students and non workers in this Forum might not understand above ...

same with me !! but when you start working and earning money , you will definitely want to go out On SAT and SUN to free up minds 



1 thing more

also Indian Public feels comfortable with Indian faces in Movies and they fell good when it is in hindi and they are understanding each and every dialogue and there meaning as soon as it was delivered (as hindi is in build in them as they are born and brought up)

in English movie ,

they need to listen carefully - as English is not mother tongue , many found it difficult (even me in some movies)

some dialogues are really low voice  -  many  movies have conversation in very very light/low voice (LOW voice is etiquette there, loud speak means you asking for a FIGHT)

accent does got understood  - bets example is Harry potter vs James bond  vs fast and furious 

some US /UK related jokes are not understood  : Knock knock jokes  and many others

and many more

*
this is why , People gets demotivated to watch Hollywood movie and then stick to There Bollywood frd!*


----------



## Desmond (Mar 4, 2014)

First of all, Indians are not as hardworking as the Japanese people, who are known to literally DIE from overwork. And Japan produces some of the best horror movies I know of.

Indians actually look for excuses for celebration and this is reflected in the movies that are produced here.

Though I agree that they don't relate to people of other countries, but that is only because of upbringing. Dubbed movies are a huge market in other non-english speaking countries like Russia, China and Japan, but not so much here.


----------



## Varsha_VG (Mar 4, 2014)

sksundram said:


> ^angutha lagwale... rofl


 What is the meaning of angutha lagwale?


----------



## NightRider (Mar 16, 2014)

Last night i watched Z cine awards. it was total crap. sometimes i really don't understand the motto of these stupid award giving ceremony.Yuk.....


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2014)

suyash_123 said:


> Only 1 thing to add here from myself!
> 
> Indian People are the most laborious and hardworking people in world , may be it as IT, manufacuting, constuction any thing.
> This People work day and night to get Western countries freedom to do more then basics of life
> ...



Indian culture is to be blamed
 -ICO


----------



## moniker (Mar 16, 2014)

I for one don't understand how  people actually get to "enjoy" masala movies. OTT fight scenes - I can understand children might enjoy watching the hero land a punch that makes the villain fly ten feet. But adults? Item songs - I can understand men from B and C centres go to the movies for item songs as they might not have access to the internet to.. er.. watch such things. But people in A centres? An intriguing story/plot - Maybe people with low IQ would want a story straight as an arrow as they might not be able to pick up the subtle twists. But surely the audience is more intelligent than the Indian cinema assumes them to be?

And entertainment is subjective. I get entertained when I get to appreciate a brilliant exhibition of human skill, be it movie or sport or whatever. The fact that a majority is entertained by larger than life characters on screen makes you think it is deeply ingrained in them which they are reluctant to shed.


----------



## Sarath (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone watched Queen here?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2014)

suyash_123 said:


> 1 thing more
> 
> also Indian Public feels comfortable with Indian faces in Movies and they fell good when it is in hindi and they are understanding each and every dialogue and there meaning as soon as it was delivered (as hindi is in build in them as they are born and brought up)
> 
> ...


No, I don't think those reasons are the entirety of the Hollywood / foreign films ignorance, first thing is our 'self restriction' towards them, and 'self-favour' towards our Hindi and all those other regional language crap, including my mother tongue.
I can speak for myself. Back in 1998/99, when I first watched Titanic, what did I understood? Crap!  Really I understood nothing. It was just an amazing visual experience of some three hours, and that was enough to change my course. Since that day I never, ever, looked back into Bollywood (other than the gems of course). So if an idiot like me, who didn't understand a movie's any single dialogue got interested into something, why not other literate people?
Well DNA I guess, unfortunately that goes for my parents too.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Mar 19, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> No, I don't think those reasons are the entirety of the Hollywood / foreign films ignorance, first thing is our 'self restriction' towards them, and 'self-favour' towards our Hindi and all those other regional language crap, including my mother tongue.
> I can speak for myself. Back in 1998/99, when I first watched Titanic, what did I understood? Crap!  Really I understood nothing. It was just an amazing visual experience of some three hours, and that was enough to change my course. Since that day I never, ever, looked back into Bollywood (other than the gems of course). So if an idiot like me, who didn't understand a movie's any single dialogue got interested into something, why not other literate people?
> Well DNA I guess, unfortunately that goes for my parents too.



I thought the visual experience lasted for a couple of minutes only....


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2014)

Well for me even less than that, as it was watched in a theatre, and with my family


----------



## raksrules (Mar 19, 2014)

Not sure if exists, but can we have a thread for recommending worthwhile Bollywood movies ? I mean movies which are actually very good. Not the Dabang, RaOne, Wanted crap.
Yes likings of a movie can be very subjective but still it is good to find gems in Bollywood too.

Couple of them i can say now..

Khosla ka Ghosla
99
Go Goa Gone (yeah this may be subjective but when everything around is crap, this movie was far far better than those).


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2014)

I think the Must Watch Movies Thread will suffice.

- - - Updated - - -

A must watch hindi language cinema (I would rather refrain using the Bollywood moniker) is a must watch movie after all.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 20, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Last night i watched Z cine awards. it was total crap. sometimes i really don't understand the motto of these stupid award giving ceremony.Yuk.....



Your tolerance level is very high!


----------



## quan chi (Apr 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Yyb_Z3a6Kfw&list[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## quan chi (May 21, 2014)

shamelessly copying everything and then flaunting it too!
*encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSyu_DVh2U2SgMy5NneY1SdjGxBRXACeSxHcF2tvNp0mNz04z9clQ


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 18, 2014)

suyash_123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO, movies like avatar, transformers, taken and the like offer far more better "entertainment" than those masala, south indian remix and all those shitty salman khan movies. Directors try to make movies like that. Ra.one was a good attempt at CGI, bit we can do better than that. 
Nothing like feeling comfortable with Indian faces. Most people i know prefer foreigners rather than indians. Hindi dubs are there too. Ever Heard of subs? Those jokes are something which no one new to hollywood movies can understand.

Also the indian culture is responsible for these crappy movies to succeed. And the worst part? People actually start following those crap styles from movies. You will get to see a local salman khan in every locality, shirt open, goggles on, no helmet, speed riding in traffic areas and all that.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 19, 2014)

Look at this!. Need i say anything more ?

Apalling Taliban attack on Peshawar school made Priyanka Chopra cry all night - Video | The Times of India


----------



## Desmond (Dec 19, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> Look at this!. Need i say anything more ?
> 
> Apalling Taliban attack on Peshawar school made Priyanka Chopra cry all night - Video | The Times of India



PR reps these days!!! <sigh>


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 28, 2014)

srkmish said:


> i was watching deewana yday ( shahrukh's debut)and it reaffirmed my opinion that 90s movies were awesome - simple stories, no overdose of drama- even in melodramatic scnes, the emotions felt genuine unlike today's movies, excellent side actors and melodious songs. imo 70s produced the best movies followed by 90s



since i've taken to listening to retro music (from the 80s, 90s; mostly english) and retro-synth tracks, i was reflecting on this thought since past few days, that over the period of a few decades, atleast the music & film industry has gradually suffered more from decadence. there has been a steady decline in the quality of both since past many years (and its a worldwide phenomenon, ofcourse). i suppose that's the natural tendency of things and values in this age - steady downfall. co-incidentally, after reading your post a few days back, i happened to watch a few 90s movies in parts, like Jaagruti (karishma kapoor, salman khan), and tid-bits of a few others, and can't agree more with you! simple acting, simple attire and fashion, simple music with melodies, simplicity being the dominating factor! 

P.S. 1 - when ekta kapoor had approached Mukesh Khanna to request him to play the role of Bheeshm in her pathetic, what should i call it, serial or soap or what, 'Kahaani hamaare MahaBharat ki', Khanna ji politely refused, and said later that there used to be ACTORS working in the original legendary series and other serials of the yesteryears, while in the new ones, there are models who are working. not tough to guess the fate of such modern shows.

P.S. 2 - YT has been highly polluted by kids and adults alike, posting utterly useless and obscene comments, but once-in-a-while, one gets to read very funny and witty comments too (and i save such comments sometimes  )! i was listening to i think 'sa ni dha pa' song of colonial cousins one day, and read a comment that went like - "THIS is music, good old days, and what do we get to hear now?! 'chaar botal vodka, g**** lena-dena roz ka'! pathetic!"


----------



## srkmish (Dec 28, 2014)

indeed. u echo my sentiments. if we travel back to 50s - 70s ( 70s especially) , those were best decades for Hindi cinema and music. Especially the music Was so melodious with great composers ruling in tandem - bappi da, rd burman, SD burman. kalyanji anandji, LP etc. I find those songs ( and of 90s) much more heartfelt and hummable than today's songs.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 28, 2014)

indeed! and even after some composers here composing some of the tracks upon getting 'inspired' by the work of their foreign counterparts, i find the desi versions of some of those better; for instance, i like the rendition of RD Burman's theme music of 'khotey sikkey' better than Ennio Moricone's theme of 'a few dollars more'. what to tell of the many original folk/bollywood masterpieces!


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2015)

Jeffrey Archer calls Bollywood "A bunch of thieves"

Bollywood is a `bunch of thieves,’ says Jeffrey Archer - Bollywood news, wallpapers, vidoes, Canadian immigration, Indian diaspora news I News East West



> Q. You are working on a film script based on the CC series?
> 
> A. Yes, I was working on it today till a while ago. This is based on the first book in the CC series ‘Only Time Will Tell’. It’s in pre-production. We have the first draft of the script, the budget, actors- no, I can’t tell you the names!- all nearly finalised. Although next week we’re meeting several companies in Hollywood who want it, on this trip I am looking for an interested Indian partner. And that does not mean some second rate Bollywood idiot (guffaws) who goes around saying he’s a Bollywood star producer and then he is not! (Laughing) It’s true! What can I say? Such has been my Indian experience many times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 5, 2015)

^dont show this to bollywood fanatics, otherwise you will be mauled to death lol

but I agree, a ton of movies from bollywood are shameless copies ( Ghajini - Memento, Knockout - Phonebooth etc etc)


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2015)

What is the point of showing fanaticism behind bollywood? It is just the movies. If you throw fanaticism behind it, you are only acting childish.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 5, 2015)

They copy shamelessly and then say we added a twist.


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2015)

Badlapur was nice. Actually based on Italian story.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 7, 2015)

humbly mentioning the source of 'inspiration' for a song/theme/plot, etc., what would that amount to? a monetary loss in the form of paying royalty-fees? still better to simply approach the creator, express admiration of her/his work, tell (about) your interest & seek permission for a re-make with a 'twist' or inclusion of it in your own work. pay a reasonable amount for it. better to spend that way than burning money on excessive PR and marketing campaigns, fake 'success' bashes, etc., and then being called 'thieves' and 'idiots' by everyone! chances are a few may not even ask for money (or much of it), but just a mention of their name/source and acknowledgement is what they may ask for. though i don't know the nitty-gritties of the matter, so only guessing.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 25, 2021)

posting some content in this thread after a long time

just wtf is this????


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 25, 2021)

yeah he'd be a crowd favourite for men who are into men


----------



## Desmond (Oct 25, 2021)

Wow. Bumping this thread after 8 years?

Not my proudest thread lol.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 25, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Wow. Bumping this thread after 8 years?


I think world has changed since then. now this thread will get an antinational tag if this appears in mainstream media. lol


----------



## Desmond (Oct 25, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> I think world has changed since then. now this thread will get an antinational tag if this appears in mainstream media. lol


This thread is second only to this - Piracy is Social Service


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 25, 2021)

Much needed thread. Especially what has happened recently.



Nerevarine said:


> I think world has changed since then. now this thread will get an antinational tag if this appears in mainstream media. lol



Lol those who give that tag are already against Bollywood.

Edit:- Bollywood should understand that people are no more liking the bs they serve. Movies including only a single actor flexing his body throughout the movie, overacting in front of a large crowd, Easily getting a girl as if living in a "Strawberry" world is no longer liked by people. Neither are over-exaggerated stunts, blowing up a whole f**'kn 4 ton truck from a single toothpick, Shooting 4 rockets from a launcher without any recoil and many more. Not only this, living a over exaggerated luxurious life like a king and making people feel like they are peasants. 

Almost all Bollywood movies have a similar script now.  Actor >>> A cool guy >>> Saw a girl on road with dirty eyes>>> fell in love>>> girl kidnapped by terrorist>>> actor kills terrorist, (by using real life cheats like unlimited ammo, no reload, bullet proof body etc.) >>> both marry and audience F*ck off.


----------



## K_akash_i (Oct 25, 2021)

who gives a f about good movies ? ultra pro max nationalistic movies here we come !!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 25, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Much needed thread. Especially what has happened recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saaar are you a budding bollywood director


----------



## ico (Oct 28, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Lol those who give that tag are already against Bollywood.


lol, too bad that they don't know Bollywood and Ekta Kapoor's serials actually propagated the same stuff these people like.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Neither are over-exaggerated stunts, blowing up a whole f**'kn 4 ton truck from a single toothpick, Shooting 4 rockets from a launcher without any recoil and many more.


Is this analogy or did these actually happened in some movie, if yes then which movie.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 28, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Is this analogy or did these actually happened in some movie, if yes then which movie.



That truck scene actually is from a 2005-08 movie i remember watching on sony max, I saw similar thing again in a mv of Magenta Riddim, similarly in chennai express srk uses a knife to roll up a heavy thar by hitting it on its tyre.

That rocket scene is from our very own sallu bhai's movie, Race 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 27, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Much needed thread. Especially what has happened recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol  Stupid action scenes are scattered all over in Bollywood and South movies. Take any Rohit Shetty movie for reference.
Also, if you search Youtube you will get tons of movies where applied Brainstorming is ZERO moreover the Action Director doesn't believe in Science (which actually humiliates the feelings of Newton & Einstein)

I would only watch a Bollywood movie if its rated good on Imdb otherwise I would utilize my time in something more valuable instead of wasting 2+ hrs on pathetic Bollywood movie.


----------

